# Weekly Competition 2019-15



## Mike Hughey (Apr 9, 2019)

These weekly competitions are sponsored by TheCubicle.us - check them out for all your speedcubing needs.

Each week, a random competitor will be drawn and given a $15 giftcard to TheCubicle.us (winner's prize must be claimed within 30 days).

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com! (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Mike (MikeHughey1 'at' gmail.com) if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 60 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed and with feet you can use both hands during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.
Kilominx scrambles uses the notation for Megaminx.
Redi Cube scrambles are generated using xyzzy's scrambler, which uses the older style Rubiks'kewb notation.
For Master Pyraminx, a "w" means "wide so that you turn 3 of the 4 layers. As with Pyraminx, lowercase moves are for the tips.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.


*2x2x2*
*1. *F U' R2 F' U F R' F U
*2. *U' F R U R' U' R U2 F2 U'
*3. *F' R2 U2 R' F2 R U2 F'
*4. *U2 R U R2 F' R' U F2 R'
*5. *R' U' R' U F' U2 F' R U2

*3x3x3*
*1. *F2 D' L D2 B L2 D2 L' B U R L D2 F2 R F2 L F2 R' D2 F2
*2. *B2 L2 B2 R D2 L B2 U2 B2 D B2 U2 F R D2 F2 D L2 R
*3. *U2 D' F' L' B' R L B D' F D2 L2 U2 R2 D R2 U F2 R2 L2 D
*4. *L2 B2 F2 U B2 U' R2 D2 B2 L2 D B' R2 D F' R' B F' L B2 L'
*5. *U2 B U' L2 F' U2 D R' B U2 L' F2 U2 R B2 R2 D2 F2 B2 R'

*4x4x4*
*1. *F R' D2 Fw' F' Rw' R D2 U' L' Rw2 Uw U B U2 L R2 B Fw F' R' U B2 Rw' D' R B2 Fw2 R' D Uw U2 L' Rw Fw2 Rw' U' Rw' U' Rw'
*2. *Rw' R Fw R F' D' Uw' L U2 F D' Fw' Uw2 B2 F2 Rw' U' F Rw2 Fw' F2 Rw2 D2 B' Fw2 L' Fw U2 Fw' F Uw' Fw L2 B' Fw Uw' B' Rw D2 Fw
*3. *Rw2 Fw' U' R' F Rw' F2 D' F2 Rw U' L' Rw R2 Fw L2 R' D2 Uw R' U' L D R' U2 L' Rw' R2 D' Rw' R2 Fw2 Uw Rw Uw U2 F D' F R
*4. *D Uw2 U' Fw2 F2 Rw' B2 F' L2 Uw2 U' R D' B' Fw' F' L Rw' Uw Rw' U Rw2 F2 L Fw Rw2 D2 U L' Fw2 F2 L Uw' R2 Fw2 D2 Rw2 Uw' U' B'
*5. *B2 F2 L Rw' D' Fw' F2 D U' F Rw' B2 Fw Uw2 U B' Fw2 D2 Fw' L' B2 Fw' D2 Uw Fw2 Uw2 U Rw B F2 Uw' U2 R2 B Fw D' R' Uw2 Rw Uw2

*5x5x5*
*1. *Fw' F2 R' B' D Uw' U2 L' F Rw2 U2 Rw' Bw2 L2 Lw2 Rw D Uw' Bw Uw2 Rw2 F2 Lw B2 U Bw2 Fw L F D2 R' D2 L Lw2 D Dw U' B2 R2 Bw' L' Fw2 D L2 F' Rw' B2 R2 Dw2 Uw' Fw F Dw L' D B2 Fw U Fw2 F'
*2. *R2 D2 Dw' Bw2 Dw' B2 Bw Rw2 Dw' Bw D Dw L' Uw2 L' R D2 Uw Rw2 F2 D2 B2 Rw F U2 Lw' Uw U' Bw' L U2 Rw Bw Rw' Bw' Rw B2 Bw Lw2 D2 Dw Uw' U B2 Lw2 Bw' D Bw2 Lw' B2 Bw2 Fw' L2 Uw2 B Fw' Uw2 Fw D Dw2
*3. *B' Bw F' U Lw Bw' Rw' Dw' U' B Fw2 F2 Uw U' L2 Lw2 Fw' D U L R2 Fw' U Rw R D2 U' Bw L B2 Fw' Lw' D2 Dw Bw L2 D2 Dw2 Lw' Bw' Fw2 R Dw' B' L2 D2 Dw Uw U F2 D U L Dw L2 Rw R2 F' Rw Fw2
*4. *F Rw Dw2 U2 L' B Lw' Uw2 U2 L' U' R U' Fw F' Lw2 B Bw' L' R2 Bw Fw U B Bw R Uw2 Lw2 Dw2 Rw Bw Lw Rw2 Bw Lw' Rw2 U' F2 U R' Fw2 Lw2 R U2 L' Lw Bw' D2 U Rw2 Uw R' Fw' Uw' Lw' Bw2 F L2 D2 Fw
*5. *Uw U' Fw' Dw2 F' L Uw2 R' Bw' Uw R2 Fw' Rw' F2 Uw2 R' Uw' Lw R' D Dw U L' Bw D' Dw Rw2 Dw' U2 Bw Dw2 Uw' Rw' U' Lw Rw' B2 Rw' Fw F2 L' Lw' Bw F' Uw2 L Lw' Fw' L' Lw B Bw' Lw' Fw Dw U L2 F' Rw Uw2

*6x6x6*
*1. *2F2 F L' D' U2 2B2 2L2 2F2 L B2 D' 2U 2L D' 3R' B L R' 2U' B2 2U B2 3F2 L' 3U2 2L' 3R' 2R B 3R' 3F 2D 2L2 3F' 3U' 2L2 3R 2B' R2 2B2 D' 2U' 3R2 D' 2D2 3F' U 2B 2L R F2 2D 3U 2U U 2F 2U2 3R U L 3R 2F 2R 3F2 2F' 2D' U 3F2 2D 3U
*2. *L 3R B' D 2B' 3F' 2L2 2U2 L' 3R' 2F' 3U2 2F2 U' 2B' 2U2 2B2 2R' D' 2U2 2B' 2D' 3U 2L2 2U 2B' 3F' D' 2R2 D 2L U2 F 3U2 L' 2B 2F' F 2L 3F2 2L 3R2 F 2D2 2R D2 U 2B 2D2 B2 2B' R2 U 2L' 2D2 3R 2F2 2R2 2D' 2U' U' 2L 3F' 2F 2L 3R2 D2 2D 2U 2F'
*3. *2B' 3R2 D2 2F' 2U 2F R2 2B' R 2F' 3R2 B' 3R' 2U' 2B 3U2 F D2 3U2 2U2 U B' 2F U' L2 D 2B 3U' U B2 2B2 2U' 2R2 2B 3F F' D' 2D2 B' 2R 2B 2F2 F' D' B2 2B2 3F2 3R R' B2 2B 2L2 R2 2B2 2R' 3U2 3F 2R' 3U2 2F 2R 3F' 2L2 2R2 U' 2L2 2R D 2D2 2R
*4. *3F 3U2 2U L2 2R D' B 3R2 U 3R' 2R' R' 2D' 3U U 2L2 2U' U' B' D' 2D 3F F 3R2 2U' 2L 2B 2D' 2L2 D2 U2 B L2 2L2 3R' 2F' L2 3R 2U2 U2 2R R2 B2 L' U 2B F2 3R' 3U 2F L D2 3U2 B 2R' 2B 2D' 2L2 2D' 2F2 2D2 2U2 U' L2 2D 2L 3R2 R 3U U
*5. *R D2 R' D2 2D' 2U2 2B2 3R' 2B2 2D 3R' R' D2 3F D 2D' 2L 2D F2 R2 2B' U' B 3F' 2D' U R2 2D' 3R' B2 3F' 2D2 R2 3F D2 2U 3R D' 2L2 2R 2B 3R' F' 2L2 2B2 2D' 2B2 3U' 2F' 2L2 D2 F D' 3U F 2R' 2F R' F D 3R2 2D 2R' 2D' B2 2F F D' L 3F

*7x7x7*
*1. *3R 3F2 2U F L' 3F' 2U' 2R' R2 3D' 3R' 2U' 3L' 3D' 3F 2F2 3D' B' 3B 2F' U2 L F 2L2 3L2 3R D' 2B 3B' 3L B' D 3D2 3F' 3D' 3R2 3U 2U2 L 3R2 2R2 R' 3B2 3R' D 3B' F' 2D L2 2L' 2R 2U' B2 3B 3F 2D 3F' F2 2D' 3F' L' B 2D 3U' 3R' B' U' 2F 3D 3B' 3U' B 2R' 2B 3R' 2F' 2L' 3R' B' 2B' 2D B F2 R U 2F2 U2 2B 3F 3D2 2B' 3B 3F F2 D' 2U' 3L2 R' D2 2F
*2. *3U B 2L' R' U 2B 3D L2 3U2 L D2 2R 2B' F' 3U 3B2 3F F R' 3B' 3D2 2F2 2D U2 L2 2D 3R2 3B 3U2 3F' U2 B' 2U B 3D' 3R2 3B2 R' 3U B R' 3D' 3F2 3U2 U2 F2 3L 2B' 3B' 2R2 3D 3L2 3U2 U B2 2B2 F2 3L' B2 2F' 2U U 3F2 L 2R2 3U2 3R' R2 3F' U2 L' 2R2 R2 D2 U' B' 2D 2F2 D2 2U' 3F2 F2 2U F 3R 2R2 3F2 F 3U 2U' L2 3D' 2B' 2L 2R2 2U U F2 L 2L2
*3. *D' 2U U2 L 2D' 3L2 3B 3U 3B' 3F' 3U2 2B2 F' R2 3F2 2F2 2D' 2U' R' U 2R2 R B 3F2 U' 3L 3D' 2U2 L2 3F' F' 3L2 3F F 2L2 R2 2B' 3B2 2R' 3U2 2B F' 3U' 2F2 2L' B' F 2U 3L' 3R 2U2 2B 3B 3D 2B' 3B L' 2D 3D2 2L' 3L' 2R' R' 3U' 3F2 D 3D2 L2 3R' 2R R2 B 3F' F2 L 3L R' D F2 3R 2B U2 L 2L 3L' R F L' 2B' 3D' U' B2 2L2 2U 3L2 2D' B2 R2 3B2 2U'
*4. *2U B' 3U' 2U R 3F 2F2 L2 3B2 2D 3U2 3L2 U2 2F R2 2B2 3F' 2F' 2D 3R' D 3L 3D2 3U2 3F' 3R' 3U2 3B' 3L 2R2 3B 2U2 2B 2D 2U 2L 3D 2U' 2F' 3R2 2B 2F' 3L2 2B2 F 3U2 2F2 2D R' 2D' 3B 3F2 3D' 2B2 2D2 B 2B 2F2 D2 3U U' L' U' 3L 3R B2 3R' 2R 2U 3F2 2L2 2U U 2R2 R2 D' 2B 2R D2 3L2 2R2 2D2 2L' 3U' 2U' U' 2F' 3R D 3F' 2L2 2U2 2L 3B 3D2 R 2B2 3B 2F F2
*5. *3L D 3U 2U2 2R2 3U2 L2 3U U' L2 R' B2 3L2 D' 3R2 2F2 3D' 3U2 2F U B' 3B2 3R' 3D2 2L' 2U2 B D2 3L' 2D 2U 3R' 3F 3D L2 3F2 3L 3U2 3F R' 2D' 2B2 F' L2 2L 3R' 2R' 2D' 3D 2U F 2D2 2B2 2R2 3B' U R 2B2 2L' F2 L 2R2 3B' D2 U' 3F' 2U 2B' 3L2 D2 B2 2F' 3U L 2L2 B2 2D' 3D' 3U' 3L' B 3F 2D 2F 2R2 3D2 3U2 U R D2 3B2 U2 F' 2R2 R2 F2 2L' 2R 3B' 2U

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *F2 U2 F' R' U F' R2 U'
*2. *F2 U2 F' R' U F2 R U' F2 U'
*3. *R2 F2 U F' R U' F U R'

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *F D2 R2 U' R L D2 F B L U2 R U R2 L' B F U F' L2 Fw Uw
*2. *L' U2 B U F2 R' B2 R D2 U2 R B' D' R U2 L R2 U' F Rw Uw
*3. *D L' U' B' D B2 R F2 U F' B2 L' R2 B R B U' L' B2 Rw Uw'

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *Uw L D Rw2 Uw U2 Rw2 R F D U2 L B' Rw Fw2 L2 R Uw R' Fw2 F' L2 D B Fw F2 D2 B2 D' L R B' F R' Uw2 U B2 Uw' Rw R2
*2. *Rw2 Uw' R D Uw2 U2 L' Rw2 B2 D2 L2 D2 Uw2 Fw2 D2 Rw F2 L' Rw R2 F' L R' Fw' D' Uw Rw2 D' B U2 Rw B Fw' U' R2 U B Uw2 F2 D2
*3. *F2 Uw L2 F L Fw' Rw Fw' F Uw' R F2 Rw2 R B Fw Rw2 D2 Rw B' L' B Uw2 B U2 L2 B2 Uw F D2 L' Rw R B Rw R F2 Rw R2 D

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *Bw' D2 Uw' L R' U' B2 U2 L2 Uw' F R' Bw' U F Rw2 D' Dw' U' B2 Fw2 F' Rw D Dw2 Uw' U Fw2 D' B' Fw D' Dw' Uw2 L2 Lw2 U' L' B2 Rw' B2 R' B' Lw2 F Rw R2 Dw2 F2 Uw' Bw' Lw' R2 Fw' Lw' Fw Lw' R2 D' Fw'
*2. *Fw U' B Bw' R D Dw Rw R F Uw' R2 Uw2 Rw F L' Rw2 Dw2 Lw2 U2 B Dw U2 Lw' R' D' Bw2 Uw2 Rw2 D2 L' R' B' R2 B2 Uw2 B' L2 R' Bw Lw2 R' Dw U' Fw U' Rw2 Fw L2 D' B' Bw' Fw' Rw B' R Bw' L2 D' Fw
*3. *D Dw B' Lw' Uw2 Lw' D2 Uw U2 F R' B' F' L D2 Dw' L2 F Lw' Rw R' Fw2 F2 U2 F2 L R2 U L2 D' L Lw' Rw' B2 L Rw2 B' Bw2 Fw2 D' Dw' Lw2 F L' Uw R2 D2 R' Bw2 F2 Uw2 Lw' Dw2 U Fw' F U Fw' Uw' B'

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *2B2 D2 2L 2R2 U2 3F' 2F' 3U 3F2 2R 2F' D F2 2D2 2F2 U2 B' 3F2 L' 2R' U 3R2 3U B2 2D2 U2 2R 2D 2U' U 3F' D' U' 2B2 L 2L U' 2R2 2F L 2R R 2B' 2R 2B' U 3F D2 3U' 2B F' 2R' 2U2 R2 D' U' 3R' 3U2 2F2 D 2L' R B L2 2R2 R2 B' F2 2D U

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *3B 2L' 3L 3D 2U2 U2 2F' 2U 3L2 R' 3D' U' 3B 2R' B' 2B2 3B' 3F L2 R2 3B2 U' 3F2 2F2 R D2 2U L2 2L D' 2U B 2D' 3U' 3R' 2D' 3U2 2B 2F2 2D2 3R2 R' F 2L' 3F2 2L2 3F2 3R 2F2 3U 2R 3D2 2B2 2D2 3U 3R2 D R 2D 3F D 2R2 2B' F' 2U 2B2 2D' 2U 3L' 2R 3F U2 2F D' 3L 2B 3B' F' 2L2 3B 3F2 3L2 B 2B 3R B2 F2 U 3F2 3R 2D2 3U2 3B2 U' L2 2R2 B 2B 3F' F

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *U F U R' D' R D' U L2 D' L D R2 U' L2 D' F2 L' R2 U' L Fw Uw2
*2. *R2 D R B R2 L2 B2 D2 U2 B U D2 F2 L' D B2 L B U2 Rw2 Uw'
*3. *B D R2 F D L B2 F' L2 D2 L F' U' F U' D2 L' F' B D' Rw Uw2
*4. *U L2 B2 F L2 U2 L2 F2 U' L B' U R2 F' B2 D L' F2 D R2 Fw' Uw'
*5. *L R' F' R2 L2 D U' B L' U2 L2 R' D2 R B2 R' L' D' R' U R Fw' Uw'
*6. *B2 L U' B D L' D' L2 U2 R' L2 D2 R B' F U2 B L' B2 R' Fw Uw2
*7. *F2 R D' F R2 F' B U2 D F' R D2 R' L2 D2 B D2 U2 R F L2 Fw' Uw2
*8. *F U2 R' U' F' R' D2 R' F' B' R B' R' F2 L' F' D' B' U' Fw' Uw2
*9. *L' D2 B D' R2 D' B D B2 L D U2 R2 B2 U B U' F' B' D Fw Uw'
*10. *B' R B F' U' L2 B2 D' U2 B U F U' R2 F L' B2 U2 D2 R2 U Fw Uw2
*11. *R2 B' L B' U R' F' D2 R2 U' D' L F R2 F R F' R2 F' Rw' Uw
*12. *B D2 U R2 D2 U F2 R' U' R' B F2 L F2 D R D2 F L U2 Fw Uw2
*13. *R' F2 U' F' D R U2 L2 D' B2 L' F2 D2 L2 B' L R F R D L2 Fw' Uw2
*14. *D U' R L2 B D2 L U' D L2 B2 F D L U D R2 B2 U2 D' B' Rw' Uw'
*15. *D2 L2 B D' R F R' F2 R' U' F' R2 L' F L F2 B' R B' L' D Fw' Uw'
*16. *R' D' R2 L2 F D2 B' L B2 U B' L2 D' U R' B D' L R F' L2 Fw' Uw
*17. *D F' D F B' D' B2 R B' U D L' D' B F L' F2 R' U L Fw Uw
*18. *U2 B2 U2 R' D R2 L2 D' L' F D2 L F B2 L D' F2 D R U2 Fw Uw2
*19. *U' D' B2 R2 F2 B R U F D U L F R' L2 F' R' U' B' Rw2
*20. *B' F' D U F2 U2 B' L2 B' R2 L' F2 D F B' D' F2 D2 R Fw Uw2
*21. *D2 L2 B' R2 U2 F B2 L' R' B F2 D2 F2 U' D L' R U2 L2 D Fw' Uw'
*22. *U' D2 R2 U F R' F2 U' R' B R L2 B U' F' B' U2 R D' Rw2 Uw
*23. *U2 F D L2 U2 F U' L R U D F R2 L B2 D L' D B2 F2 L Fw Uw
*24. *L2 R2 D2 U2 F' D' B L U' L' R' F2 B' R' U' R2 D' F2 D' L Fw' Uw2
*25. *L' F' R2 B2 F2 R2 L' B2 F R L2 U' B D' R F' D2 F' B' Rw2 Uw
*26. *F L' U2 L D2 B' L F D U' F2 L R' U' F2 B R' L' F2 Rw Uw2
*27. *L' R2 B2 U R' B F' R2 D2 L2 F' R B L2 D' F D B U' B2 F Rw Uw2
*28. *U2 R L' U' L2 D B2 L' B2 R2 U D' L2 D2 U L2 D' F2 L2 Uw
*29. *F2 R B' D2 B R2 B F D2 R2 D' F2 D L' U2 B2 F2 R L' F2 R2 Fw Uw'
*30. *R2 B' R' B L' U' B2 U' L B' R2 L' U2 D' R B' D2 L F' L' D Rw' Uw'
*31. *L' B2 L D R' B U2 R' F' L' F' L2 F B U' D R2 D2 L B2 L' Fw' Uw2
*32. *R' B' U' B' F D F2 R F2 B' R B' U2 F2 D2 U R F' U B' Rw' Uw
*33. *B D B' U' B' U R2 U F R' B' R2 L2 F2 D' B' D R' U' Rw Uw2
*34. *D' B' L2 D U B' F2 U' F2 R D' R L F2 B R' D B U R2 Fw' Uw2
*35. *D' U2 R' B L' R F2 L2 D U R F B' D U B2 D2 B2 F2 Rw Uw
*36. *F' R B R2 D2 L2 R D2 L U F R' B' U F' D2 U L' U L2 Fw Uw'
*37. *R' F' D' L2 F' U' D' B' D2 R' B F D' R B L2 D B D U Rw2 Uw'
*38. *R2 D2 F2 L F' L R2 D' F2 U2 L2 B2 R L2 D L2 D2 R U F' L' Fw' Uw'
*39. *R L2 F' R' U' L R' F' D' U2 F2 L2 B2 L' B2 F L' U L2 Fw' Uw2
*40. *U2 L2 D2 F2 R2 F' U2 B' R L2 U' B L2 U2 B2 L U' B F' R Uw
*41. *L2 D2 U B L2 U' B' D B2 U2 F' R2 B2 L' U' R' B2 D F2 D Fw' Uw2
*42. *U' D' F B U L U2 R U2 F2 B2 D2 L2 B U' F2 R' B U L' Fw Uw
*43. *R' U L2 D2 R L2 F R' L' F R' B' D L' U' F2 R2 L' U F' D' Fw Uw'
*44. *F' B' D U' L2 B2 U' L' R' B2 L2 U' L D' U B L2 D U2 F Rw' Uw'
*45. *D' R L F' D' L2 B' L' D' F D2 R D2 L F2 L' U F L Fw' Uw
*46. *B' L' F2 L U' D2 L2 U2 F2 R' B' F' R F2 D' B2 D' L' F U' F Rw Uw
*47. *U' B2 R' F2 D' L' D2 U' L' R2 F' B2 R L2 F2 R' U2 F' D Rw' Uw2
*48. *U D2 B' R F2 L' U2 B' D B F L B D2 R U L2 F B' L2 Fw' Uw2
*49. *R2 U' D B' D L' U' F' R2 U2 B D' B L D2 L' R' B U2 B' Rw Uw
*50. *B F2 L R' U D B2 R F D2 R' F2 D' L2 B' L2 F2 L2 D L D Fw Uw'
*51. *D' R2 D L2 U' R U2 R2 B R U2 B2 L F2 R2 F' R' L2 D2 B2 U2 Rw Uw
*52. *F D' R' L D' B2 L2 F2 D' B2 U L' R2 U' R' L2 B' U2 B2 D' Rw Uw'
*53. *B U B' R' L' F R D2 R' D2 L' D2 B D' L U B' F' R F' Rw' Uw2
*54. *F2 U2 F' U2 F' U' R2 B U2 F B' L' B L U' R' B R U D F2 Rw2 Uw
*55. *F' R D' R F L' B' D' L2 F2 U D' L B' L U2 D2 F' D' L2 Fw Uw
*56. *D F B L R' U2 L B F' L' D U' R B2 L F D2 F2 D' Fw Uw2
*57. *B' R2 D' B' F2 D2 L D B2 U F D' R' F2 U D' R D F2 R' Fw' Uw
*58. *L B2 U' B D2 B U R' F2 L' D U2 R2 B' U2 R L D' F' B U2 Rw Uw
*59. *L2 U' B2 D L F R2 B' U' F2 R L D2 L B' U2 R F2 B2 R Fw Uw
*60. *D2 F' L' F' D2 B' F2 D2 B D B2 F L2 F' U2 R L F U Fw Uw

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *L2 F2 D' L2 D' U2 F2 D' B2 R2 D2 L D' F R B U2 L2 U' F D2
*2. *F2 U B2 R2 D B2 D2 L2 B2 U F2 R' U' F' L' D F L2 F' U' B
*3. *L2 U R2 D' L2 D' L2 F2 R2 F2 U R F' D B D' R2 U' F2 D2
*4. *L' F' L2 F2 D' L' F' R2 B' R2 D2 L' U2 B2 R' D2 F2 R' L' F2
*5. *B' R2 F' L2 F D2 F D2 U2 F L U2 L2 D' F' L U' R F2 U' F'

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *D' F2 U2 B2 U' B2 L2 U' R2 D R2 B' F' U' L U2 B D F U' R2
*2. *B' D2 F D2 F2 U2 R2 U2 F' L2 R' F2 L' F2 D U F2 L F' R2 U'
*3. *L2 R2 U' L2 U L2 D2 L2 D' F2 U' L U L2 B2 R U B' R2 D' L2
*4. *B2 R2 U2 R2 B D2 F' R2 F2 R2 F' U F' L' D2 L2 D F2 L' B'
*5. *R2 U2 B' R2 F L2 U2 B' F' D2 U F' U2 R2 D R B2 F L' R

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *B L B2 D' L2 F R' L' F' L2 U F2 U L2 D B2 R2 U'
*2. *D' R2 D B2 U' L2 B2 F2 D2 R2 U R F2 U2 R F' D' R' B2 F2
*3. *B2 L2 B R2 F R2 D2 F D2 B2 L2 U' F' D2 B2 U' L B F' D F2
*4. *L2 D' B2 D B2 U' B2 D2 R2 U2 L2 F' R B2 D' B2 R D F U'
*5. *D' F2 U' B L D' L2 U' R2 F R' D2 L U2 B2 L' U2 F2 L U2 L2

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F U2 F2 L2 R' F2 D2 L D2 R B2 U2 B R D' U F2 R' F U' B2 L' R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F R L' F2 D2 B' R F2 L D L' B2 U L2 U D2 L2 U F2 D R2 D R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F L2 D2 F' R2 U2 L2 B2 R2 U2 B2 R2 U' R' F' R' B' D B2 U' F D R' U' F

*2+3+4 Relay*
*2. *R' F2 R' U F2 R' F U R
*3. *F2 U2 B2 L R D2 L F2 L' D2 R U F R F2 D' R2 B2 L F' L2
*4. *Rw D U2 L' Uw' U2 Rw2 F Uw2 B2 F' D2 Uw2 L2 U2 Rw2 B R2 D R2 B Rw' D2 U2 R' B2 F2 R2 D F Uw' Rw2 U R2 B F2 R Uw Fw D

*2+3+4+5 Relay*
*2. *U' F R2 F' U2 F R' F U2
*3. *F2 R2 D B2 D B2 L2 D R2 D2 L2 F' L U' R2 B2 R D B' D2 B2
*4. *D2 Uw' U' Rw U Rw2 R' F2 D B' L' R Fw' Uw2 Rw Fw2 Rw2 Uw Fw2 L' Fw' L D2 U2 F L' U F2 Rw2 F2 Uw' U2 R2 B L2 Fw' D' U L' R'
*5. *B2 Bw2 L Dw' Lw2 D' Uw2 U2 F2 U' Rw Uw Rw' Bw U2 Lw2 U Fw2 Rw D' Dw Uw2 B R' Bw' Fw' U L D L' Rw Dw Fw Uw2 L2 D' Fw Rw2 D' Lw' D2 F' R2 D Rw2 Dw2 F' Dw2 L' U' R' U' L' D2 Dw Uw2 R2 U R' Dw2

*2+3+4+5+6 Relay*
*2. *U2 F2 U' R' U2 R2 F R'
*3. *U' B2 F2 R2 U L2 F2 U L2 D R2 F R2 U' B D' U2 R2 B L R'
*4. *B Fw2 D' U L' R' D' Uw2 F' U2 L' R U L2 D' Uw Rw F L2 U2 L2 R' B2 Rw Fw2 L2 Rw2 R' B2 L2 R' B' F U B R' B2 Fw2 Uw B2
*5. *Fw2 D R' Bw D Fw' L2 R2 Uw2 L2 B2 Fw2 F Rw' Dw' B2 Bw Fw2 F2 Uw2 Rw2 Bw U Fw' D Dw2 Uw Bw Rw' R' D Lw' Bw2 Fw R' Uw' Rw' F Dw2 F D' Dw' Lw2 Bw2 Rw2 Bw Uw U' L Lw' B' Bw D' Uw F' R2 Bw D' Fw' Dw2
*6. *2D 2U2 2F' 2U2 F' U L' 3U L2 D' 2U2 R 2D 2U' B' D2 2D 3U2 3R2 2R' 3U2 3F' U2 L' B' 3U' 3R 3U 2R' 3U2 2L 3F 2L' R' 2B2 2D2 2L B' 2L D' 2F' 2U2 R' U 2R R2 D2 2U2 2R' R 2U2 L2 3F' F D2 2D2 2U2 3R 2R2 B' 3F2 D 2B2 2D2 2U 2R 2D' L 2L2 2R2

*2+3+4+5+6+7 Relay*
*2. *R' U R U' R2 U2 R' F' R'
*3. *U R' D2 L2 U' R' F D R L2 U2 F U2 R2 L2 B2 L2 B L2 U2
*4. *Rw Uw2 F2 Rw2 B2 U' B2 F L B2 L2 R' Fw F' L2 D Fw2 Rw R B2 L Rw2 F2 Rw' B' Uw' L Rw' D Uw Fw F2 U' Rw R B' Fw U' R D'
*5. *R' U' B' Bw2 F2 Uw U Bw L2 Rw' Bw2 F' Uw' L' Lw Dw L' D L Dw R' Bw2 Fw Dw2 B' U Bw2 D' B L' Rw2 R' Dw B Fw' F2 Uw' B2 Rw B2 L' D B D2 Fw2 L2 Rw2 Bw D' L2 D Dw2 Uw U2 B' Fw' Uw2 Lw Dw2 Lw2
*6. *L 2L' D' 2D' 3U U2 2B2 U 2F' 2L2 2B' 3F' L 3R B 2U' 2B 2F2 F' 3R 3U2 3R' D' 3U' U 3F' F' L B' D' 2U2 L 2F F' 3R2 2F 2R' F 2U' 2B' R' 2D' 2L2 R2 D 2U2 B 2B 2D' 3F' U' 2L 2R' 3F2 D2 2F 2R2 2B L' 2D' 2F 2D' 3F 2D2 U' R 2B 2D2 R B2
*7. *3L U2 3R' 2U2 2F2 2U2 F2 3R 2F 3R' 3F2 F 2L R' 3F 2R D2 3U2 B' F' 3R2 U' R' 2F 2U 2L 3L' 2D' 3U2 2R' U2 R D U 3F2 R2 3B' 3U B2 2B 2L2 3R R 2U' U' 3L2 3F' 2F2 2U F2 2L' B 2R2 U' 2R' R2 2B' 3U 3L2 2F2 3D 2U L' 2U 3L' D' 2L2 3U' U2 3B' U' 2B D' 2D 3D 3U' 2F' 3L' 3U2 2U' B2 3B' 2U' 2R' 3U' L R2 3B' 2R' 3D2 B' 2B2 3U 2B' F2 3D' R' D 3B2 U'

*Clock*
*1. *UR2- DR4+ DL5+ UL5+ U3- R3+ D1+ L1- ALL3- y2 U0+ R1+ D3- L5+ ALL0+ UR DL 
*2. *UR2- DR0+ DL1+ UL5- U3+ R1- D4- L4- ALL2- y2 U1+ R5+ D1- L4+ ALL2- UR DR 
*3. *UR5+ DR5- DL4+ UL3- U3+ R0+ D0+ L3+ ALL5- y2 U3- R1- D4+ L5- ALL2- DR UL 
*4. *UR3- DR2- DL0+ UL6+ U1+ R1- D2- L2- ALL2+ y2 U1+ R0+ D1+ L0+ ALL5+ UR DL 
*5. *UR2- DR2- DL0+ UL3+ U5- R5- D2- L3- ALL4+ y2 U5- R0+ D5+ L1- ALL4+ 

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
*2. *R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
*3. *R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
*4. *R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
*5. *R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U

*PyraMinx*
*1. *U B' U L' R B U B' U' l r'
*2. *U B' L' R' L U L' B' b
*3. *U L U L U L R L U' l' u
*4. *R' U' L R' L' U' R' L l r' u
*5. *U L' B' R L' B' U L' l' b' u'

*Square-1*
*1. *(-5, 0) / (-4, -1) / (-2, 1) / (0, -3) / (-4, -1) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (0, -3) / (0, -3) / (6, 1) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (4, 0) / (-3, 2) / (2, 0)
*2. *(1, 6) / (-4, -1) / (0, -3) / (3, -3) / (4, 1) / (-1, 2) / (-3, -3) / (6, 1) / (3, 0) / (1, 0) / (-2, 0) / (2, 0) / (-2, 0) / (1, 0) /
*3. *(0, -1) / (0, 3) / (3, 0) / (1, -5) / (3, 0) / (-1, 2) / (-2, -5) / (-1, -4) / (-3, 1) / (0, 3) / (0, 2) / (0, -5) / (0, 4) / (6, 0)
*4. *(1, 0) / (2, -1) / (4, -2) / (-4, -1) / (4, 1) / (0, 3) / (-3, 0) / (5, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (0, -4) / (0, 3) / (0, 2) / (-1, 0)
*5. *(-3, -1) / (3, 3) / (-2, 1) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (-4, 2) / (-2, 1) / (-1, -4) / (3, 1) / (3, 3) / (-5, 0) / (-2, 0) / (2, 0) / (-2, -3)

*Skewb*
*1. *R B L R' U R' B U' L' R' U
*2. *B U L' U' R U R' B L B' U'
*3. *U L U' L' R U' L' B' U R U
*4. *R B R L U B' R U' L R' B'
*5. *B R U L' R U' L B U' R' L'

*KiloMinx*
*1. * R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U x2
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U x2
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U x2
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U'
*2. * R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U x2
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U' x2
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U x2
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U'
*3. * R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U' x2
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U x2
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U' x2
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
*4. * R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U x2
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U' x2
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U x2
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
*5. * R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U' x2
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U x2
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U x2
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U

*Mini Guildford*
*2. *F' R2 F' U2 F R2 U' R'
*3. *R2 F' U2 L2 F' L2 B' U2 L2 D2 B2 L F' U2 L D B' F2 L' B' F'
*4. *R' Uw2 F2 Uw2 U' F2 L2 U Rw2 Fw U2 L Uw2 U' Rw' D2 Uw' Rw U F Rw2 R' Fw' D Fw Rw2 D2 Uw Rw2 R' D' L' Rw' F U L' Rw Uw' Fw U
*5. *Dw2 L2 B2 Bw2 D2 R Uw Lw2 D2 Bw' Uw L Rw' F U L Rw U B Lw' Uw2 L' R Bw2 F Dw2 L F' Rw F' U Rw2 F2 R F' Lw' Dw Fw2 D' Lw B F2 D U2 L' Lw' Rw2 D' Dw' Lw' B2 Uw U B Fw' D Uw' Bw' L Uw'
*OH. *L2 B' D2 U2 B2 D2 B U2 F2 L2 D2 U' B' F' R' B' U F2 U2 L U
*Clock. *UR3- DR6+ DL5+ UL3+ U5+ R3+ D4+ L1+ ALL1- y2 U3- R1- D5+ L5- ALL6+ DL 
*Mega. *R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
*Pyra. *L R' U R' U L B l' r' b u'
*Square-1. *(0, -1) / (4, 1) / (-4, -1) / (0, 3) / (0, 3) / (1, -5) / (-3, 3) / (-3, 0) / (-1, 0) / (0, -3) / (-2, -1) / (0, 2) / (2, 6) / (0, 6) /
*Skewb. *B R L R L' U' R U' B R U

*Redi Cube*
*1. *B' r f' l b' B r b B R' B' F L' R B R
*2. *L R' F L B b' l' f' l L' B' R' B' L'
*3. *F f' l' r R' B' f r' b F R' B' L' F' R B' R'
*4. *l' f r R' f' r' f B L R F L B F L'
*5. *L F b' B b f r' f B L R' B' F' R

*Master Pyraminx*
*1. *Lw R Rw Uw B R' Lw U' Rw U' Uw' Rw R' B Uw' U' B' Rw' B Lw Rw' L' Lw' Bw U R' Uw Lw U Bw' B' Lw Uw' Lw Rw' Bw' Rw Uw' L' B' u l b
*2. *B' Lw' Rw' Bw B L' Uw L B R' Rw Lw' R U Rw' Bw' Rw' Lw L' U B' Bw Uw' Rw Bw Lw' Bw Uw Bw' L B' Lw Uw' Bw B' Rw' Uw Rw' Uw' B'
*3. *B L Lw' Uw' R Rw Uw' Rw Bw Lw Uw' Rw' B' R Uw' B Rw Uw' Rw L Lw Bw U B' R Uw B R' L' Rw U' Lw' U B Rw' L' Bw U' Rw' R' r'
*4. *R Bw' Lw Rw' Bw' L U' B' Uw R Rw Bw U' L B' Lw' Bw Uw Lw R L Bw' U R Rw' U B' Uw' B' Bw Rw R' U B' Uw' B' Rw' Uw' Bw B u' r' b'
*5. *B' U' Rw' U L' Lw' B' U' Uw L' Rw' U' Lw U R' Bw Lw Uw' B Rw Lw B' U R Bw' R' Rw' Lw' Uw R' U' Rw' Uw' B' Lw U' Uw' R Bw' R' r b


----------



## iLarryTheOneLung (Apr 9, 2019)

*2x2:* (16.95), 8.28, 8.51, (7.31), 13.56
Avg: 10.12

*3x3:* (38.09), 27.49, (27.02), 29.88, 27.07
Avg: 28.15

*Pyraminx: *11.60, (10.66), 15.13, (19.16), 12.30
Avg: 13.01

*Skewb: *17.44, 16.32, (29.68), (10.43), 12.49
Avg: 15.42

*Redi Cube: *49.58, 1:00.32, (40.77), (1:18.23), 1:06.63
Avg: 58.84


----------



## CyanSandwich (Apr 10, 2019)

FMC

*1. *R' U' F U2 F2 L2 R' F2 D2 L D2 R B2 U2 B R D' U F2 R' F U' B2 L' R' U' F


Spoiler



R' L' B' (L D' L2) //222
(F U R U') //223
F R' F' //F2L-1
F' R' F R F' R F D R' D' R' //3c (23)

sk: R' L' B' F R' F2 R' F R ^ F' R F D R' D' R' U R' U' F' L2 D L'
^ D' F' U F D F' U' F

solution: R' L' B' F R' F2 R' F R D' F' U F D F' U' R F D R' D' R' U R' U' F' L2 D L' (29)



*2. *R' U' F R L' F2 D2 B' R F2 L D L' B2 U L2 U D2 L2 U F2 D R2 D R' U' F


Spoiler



(R2) //sq
L F' D F //222
(B L U2) //223
B U B U' L2 B //2e4c (14)

sk: L F' D ^ F B U B U' L2 B U2 L' * B' R2
^ D' F U2 F' D F U2 F'
* L R' U L' B' U' B L' B L B2 U B R

solution: L U2 F' D F U2 B U B U' L2 B U2 R' U L' B' U' B L' B L B2 U B R B' R2 (28)



*3. *R' U' F L2 D2 F' R2 U2 L2 B2 R2 U2 B2 R2 U' R' F' R' B' D B2 U' F D R' U' F


Spoiler



(R D2 L) //EO
(F') B F2 D' //222
B2 U2 //223
(U B U2 L2 U) //F2L-1
(B2 U B U' B') //5c (19)

sk: B ^ F2 D' B2 U2 B U B' U' B2 * U' L2 U2 B' U' F L' D2 R'
^ D' B2 D F2 D' B2 D F2
* B D' B' U B D B' U'

solution: B D' B2 D F2 D' U2 B U B' U' B' D' B' U B D B' U2 L2 U2 B' U' F L' D2 R' (27)


----------



## freshcuber.de (Apr 13, 2019)

2x2: (5.85), 10.53, (10.64), 6.16, 10.24 = 8.97
3x3: (23.85), (38.99), 28.73, 28.90, 28.29 = 28.64
3x3 OH: 37.16, (44.06), 35.30, (29.73), 40.20 = 37.55
4x4: (1:44.34), 1:51.93, 1:48.55, (1:55.24), 1:44.49 = 1:48.32
5x5: (4:07.44), (3:21.44), 3:29.79, 3:58.95, 3:44.37 = 3:44.37
2+3+4 Relay: 2:27.87
2+3+4+5 Relay: 6:44.20
2+3+4+5+6 Relay: 16:21.66
Skewb: (12.54), (21.98), 19.26, 15.00, 19.89 = 18.05
Pyraminx: 11.37, (16.73), 15.42, (11.09), 13.87 = 13.55
Megaminx: 4:52.58, 4:39.34, (4:01.87), (5:10.83), 4:21.38 = 4:37.76
Clock: 20.80, (18.53), (26.84), 22.63, 25.00 = 22.81
Master Pyraminx: 2:36.53, (3:29.94), 2:21.77, (1:29.99), 2:15.68 = 2:24.66


----------



## Juicejam (Apr 15, 2019)

2x2: 3.99, 3.51, (2.76), 3.47, (7.46) = 3.66
3x3: (11.26), 11.57, 13.26, 13.30, (16.18) = 12.71
4x4: 1:04.40, 1:02.89, (1:02.06), 1:07.18, (1:09.55) = 1:04.82
5x5: 2:19.93, 2:17.09, 2:11.57, (2:21.47), (2:09.36) = 2:16.20
OH: (20.55), 25.71, 27.60, (31.94), 27.80 = 27.04
2-3-4 Relay: 1:42.80
2-3-4-5 Relay: 3:39.23
Pyraminx: 11.39, (10.18), 13.06, (15.70), 10.24 = 11.56
Skewb: 10.10, 9.44, (6.62), (15.72), 8.24 = 9.26
Square-1: (39.43), 1:15.64, 40.24, 54.37, (1:29.05) = 56.75
2BLD: 47.08, DNF, DNF
3BLD: 1:52.53, 1:42.14, DNF
MBLD: 5/7 (38:26.13)


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 16, 2019)

Results for week 15: Congratulations to ichcubegern, OriginalUsername, and cuberkid10!

*2x2x2*(154)
1.  1.38 Legomanz
2.  1.53 Varun Mohanraj
3.  1.61 Khairur Rachim


Spoiler



4.  1.73 leomannen
5.  1.86 MichaelNielsen
6.  1.88 asacuber
7.  1.94 OriginalUsername
8.  1.98 David ep
9.  1.99 PlatonCuber
10.  2.18 LowSkill
11.  2.22 jancsi02
12.  2.28 ExultantCarn
13.  2.37 TipsterTrickster
14.  2.38 JoXCuber
15.  2.46 Luke Garrett
16.  2.47 Kylegadj
17.  2.50 G2013
18.  2.52 Angry_Mob
19.  2.54 thecubingwizard
20.  2.66 milo black
21.  2.71 [email protected]
22.  2.74 NathanaelCubes
23.  2.78 YouCubing
24.  2.81 2017LAMB06
25.  2.83 [email protected]
26.  2.87 Marcus Siu
26.  2.87 mihnea3000
28.  2.90 jaysammey777
29.  2.94 AidanNoogie
30.  3.01 TheodorNordstrand
31.  3.06 cuberkid10
31.  3.06 MrKuba600
33.  3.09 MCuber
34.  3.18 turtwig
35.  3.25 HawaiiLife745
36.  3.34 Magdamini
37.  3.40 Toothcraver55
38.  3.44 Cuber2113
39.  3.48 Liam Wadek
40.  3.49 Ontricus
41.  3.55 aaron paskow
42.  3.62 CubicPickle
43.  3.64 Jonah Jarvis
44.  3.66 Juicejam
45.  3.68 BradenTheMagician
45.  3.68 sleipnir
47.  3.75 Kerry_Creech
47.  3.75 RileyN23
47.  3.75 Last Layer King
50.  3.76 tJardigradHe
50.  3.76 Connor Yungbluth
52.  3.78 Elf
53.  3.80 Trig0n
53.  3.80 Bertus
53.  3.80 MartinN13
56.  3.82 Turkey vld
56.  3.82 trav1
58.  3.84 NewoMinx
58.  3.84 Zach
60.  3.86 JakubDrobny
61.  3.87 EdubCubes
61.  3.87 acchyutjolly26
61.  3.87 Shadowjockey
64.  3.93 DGCubes
65.  3.94 yjko
66.  3.95 riz3ndrr
67.  4.00 Cheng
68.  4.02 JMHCubed
69.  4.04 DesertWolf
70.  4.06 VJW
71.  4.07 WoowyBaby
72.  4.09 Antto Pitkänen
73.  4.21 kick
74.  4.26 Dylan Swarts
75.  4.27 Awesomesaucer
76.  4.30 Bonkashi
77.  4.31 sigalig
77.  4.31 Coinman_
79.  4.33 Keenan Johnson
80.  4.34 João Vinicius
81.  4.38 Ghost Cuber
82.  4.39 whatshisbucket
83.  4.47 MattP98
84.  4.48 begiuli65
84.  4.48 fun at the joy
86.  4.51 RandomPerson84
87.  4.54 OwenB
88.  4.55 Parke187
89.  4.63 BMcCl1
90.  4.66 Underwatercuber
91.  4.71 abunickabhi
92.  4.74 Cubizu
93.  4.76 Cooki348
93.  4.76 JJonesUK
95.  4.80 Fred Lang
96.  4.81 The Cubing Fanatic
96.  4.81 V.Kochergin
98.  4.83 speedcuber71
99.  4.89 yovliporat
99.  4.89 oliviervlcube
101.  4.91 bennettstouder
102.  4.94 TheNoobCuber
103.  4.96 swankfukinc
104.  4.99 Zman04
104.  4.99 Alpha cuber
106.  5.01 vilkkuti25
107.  5.04 topppits
108.  5.07 Vincențiu Tarsoaga
109.  5.21 BleachedTurtle
110.  5.22 Bonmon2
110.  5.22 xyzzy
112.  5.24 Caleb Arnette
112.  5.24 tavery343
114.  5.34 thembldlord
115.  5.39 Janav Gupta
116.  5.44 Glomnipotent
117.  5.49 TheCubingAddict980
118.  5.51 Wriiglly
119.  5.72 ichcubegern
120.  5.75 Pratyush Manas
121.  5.80 Ernest Fowler
122.  5.85 filipemtx
123.  6.04 Bogdan
124.  6.05 Billybong378
125.  6.10 dschieses
126.  6.14 InlandEmpireCuber
127.  6.16 Cornertwist
128.  6.19 John Benwell
128.  6.19 Schmizee
130.  6.28 OJ Cubing
131.  6.38 [email protected]
132.  6.39 UnknownCanvas
133.  6.44 markdlei
134.  6.45 RifleCat
135.  6.59 Immolated-Marmoset
136.  6.62 kumato
137.  6.63 SpartanSailor
138.  7.15 Deri Nata Wijaya
139.  7.43 connor132435
140.  7.81 Mike Hughey
141.  8.34 lego303
141.  8.34 [email protected]
143.  8.42 Cubey_Boi
144.  8.50 Petri Krzywacki
145.  8.76 Lvl9001Wizard
146.  8.86 PingPongCuber
147.  8.98 freshcuber.de
148.  10.12 iLarryTheOneLung
149.  10.85 Jacck
150.  12.50 GabGab
151.  18.23 aadhil zaman
152.  18.57 Dora cubing
153.  21.53 SDF38
154.  DNF Rubiksmaster


*3x3x3*(199)
1.  7.29 Luke Garrett
2.  7.35 Jscuber
3.  7.55 lejitcuber


Spoiler



4.  7.84 Varun Mohanraj
5.  7.97 OriginalUsername
6.  8.13 cuberkid10
7.  8.31 Khairur Rachim
8.  8.34 Ben Kirby
9.  8.37 PlatonCuber
10.  8.48 speedcuber71
11.  8.55 milo black
12.  8.60 Jonah Jarvis
13.  8.71 Elf
14.  8.82 RileyN23
15.  9.01 FastCubeMaster
15.  9.01 jancsi02
17.  9.08 David ep
18.  9.16 Zeke Mackay
19.  9.19 asacuber
20.  9.27 ichcubegern
21.  9.29 thembldlord
22.  9.32 CubicPickle
23.  9.34 thecubingwizard
24.  9.36 mihnea3000
25.  9.50 jaysammey777
26.  9.52 turtwig
26.  9.52 tJardigradHe
28.  9.57 Magdamini
29.  9.61 sleipnir
30.  9.64 YoniStrass
31.  9.76 NewoMinx
32.  9.79 Shadowjockey
33.  9.81 PokeCubes
34.  9.88 JakubDrobny
34.  9.88 Kylegadj
36.  9.89 [email protected]
37.  10.09 Kerry_Creech
38.  10.19 G2013
39.  10.26 Cheng
40.  10.33 MrKuba600
41.  10.35 2017LAMB06
42.  10.47 Allagos
43.  10.60 Marcus Siu
44.  10.62 aaron paskow
45.  10.66 AidanNoogie
46.  10.71 [email protected]
47.  10.75 Keroma12
48.  10.80 Zman04
49.  10.97 YouCubing
50.  11.03 TipsterTrickster
51.  11.34 HawaiiLife745
52.  11.37 Ontricus
53.  11.63 BradenTheMagician
53.  11.63 whatshisbucket
53.  11.63 BMcCl1
56.  11.64 Keenan Johnson
57.  11.67 yjko
58.  11.83 Logan
59.  11.84 leudcfa
60.  11.97 Legomanz
60.  11.97 MCuber
62.  11.98 DGCubes
63.  12.04 xpoes
63.  12.04 OwenB
65.  12.06 Glomnipotent
66.  12.09 MichaelNielsen
67.  12.22 ColorfulPockets
68.  12.23 Awesomesaucer
69.  12.29 ican97
70.  12.30 Underwatercuber
71.  12.33 Cooki348
72.  12.41 riz3ndrr
73.  12.46 Last Layer King
74.  12.47 Zach
75.  12.51 BiscutDNF
76.  12.52 V.Kochergin
77.  12.53 sigalig
78.  12.56 abunickabhi
79.  12.58 OJ Cubing
80.  12.71 Juicejam
81.  12.82 JoXCuber
82.  12.84 Connor Yungbluth
83.  12.88 Cuber2113
84.  12.89 Coinman_
85.  12.91 xyzzy
86.  12.99 leomannen
87.  13.01 EdubCubes
88.  13.08 trav1
89.  13.14 NathanaelCubes
90.  13.16 begiuli65
91.  13.20 TheodorNordstrand
92.  13.21 kick
93.  13.42 m24816
94.  13.44 fun at the joy
95.  13.58 colegemuth
96.  13.65 Fred Lang
97.  13.67 acchyutjolly26
98.  13.74 TheNoobCuber
98.  13.74 B-cubes
100.  13.78 VJW
101.  13.79 Antto Pitkänen
102.  13.84 Turkey vld
103.  13.95 RandomPerson84
103.  13.95 Trig0n
105.  14.05 Vincențiu Tarsoaga
105.  14.05 MattP98
107.  14.12 SpeedCubeReview
108.  14.15 MartinN13
108.  14.15 RifleCat
110.  14.22 ExultantCarn
111.  14.27 Coneman
112.  14.45 The Cubing Fanatic
113.  14.47 João Vinicius
114.  14.87 T1_M0
114.  14.87 revaldoah
116.  14.91 mande
117.  14.92 JMHCubed
118.  14.96 ridlzz1
119.  15.06 EphraYeem
120.  15.21 connor132435
121.  15.33 Ernest Fowler
122.  15.36 Ghost Cuber
123.  15.38 Dylan Swarts
124.  15.43 swankfukinc
125.  15.52 Liam Wadek
126.  15.74 Bogdan
127.  15.78 audiophile121
128.  15.81 oliviervlcube
129.  15.89 JJonesUK
130.  15.91 Bertus
131.  16.20 Iconic cuber
132.  16.24 brad711
133.  16.75 topppits
134.  16.83 borjan baboski
135.  16.87 Alpha cuber
135.  16.87 Infraredlizards
137.  16.88 tavery343
138.  16.97 bgcatfan
139.  17.26 scylla
140.  17.27 xbrandationx
140.  17.27 bennettstouder
142.  17.37 Phraser_918
143.  17.42 Aman Kamath
144.  17.60 20luky3
145.  17.70 minnow
146.  17.89 TigaJun
147.  18.11 dnguyen2204
148.  18.40 Schmizee
149.  18.52 DesertWolf
150.  18.55 Parke187
151.  18.85 SnappyCuber
152.  18.88 Caleb Arnette
153.  18.89 BleachedTurtle
154.  19.16 kumato
155.  19.23 WoowyBaby
156.  19.26 InlandEmpireCuber
157.  19.33 filipemtx
158.  19.41 SpartanSailor
159.  19.64 Mike Hughey
160.  19.65 TheCubingAddict980
161.  19.68 [email protected]
162.  20.16 Petri Krzywacki
163.  20.19 John Benwell
164.  20.25 RishiS_15
165.  20.75 Wriiglly
166.  20.88 vilkkuti25
167.  20.92 Deri Nata Wijaya
168.  20.95 Cubing5life
169.  21.05 Bonmon2
170.  21.37 deadcat
171.  21.73 [email protected]
172.  21.90 Lvl9001Wizard
173.  23.10 lego303
174.  23.84 UnknownCanvas
175.  24.36 Pratyush Manas
176.  24.67 [email protected]
177.  24.97 adsuri
178.  25.36 PingPongCuber
179.  25.88 GabGab
180.  26.86 Billybong378
181.  27.28 One Wheel
182.  27.37 markdlei
183.  27.69 Immolated-Marmoset
184.  27.71 Cornertwist
185.  27.83 dschieses
186.  28.15 iLarryTheOneLung
187.  28.64 freshcuber.de
188.  30.25 Janav Gupta
189.  30.82 Tetraminx&Mosaix
190.  32.56 Cubey_Boi
191.  32.81 bliss266
192.  34.76 taran.pahuja27
193.  37.32 Jacck
194.  40.02 Dora cubing
195.  43.56 MatsBergsten
196.  46.63 znay
197.  53.29 aadhil zaman
198.  56.20 WhiteShadow747
199.  1:08.56 SDF38


*4x4x4*(112)
1.  30.82 cuberkid10
2.  32.41 jancsi02
3.  33.40 thecubingwizard


Spoiler



4.  33.90 ichcubegern
5.  34.04 Khairur Rachim
6.  35.06 Elf
7.  35.25 tJardigradHe
8.  35.82 G2013
9.  36.92 Cheng
10.  38.16 Magdamini
11.  39.01 RileyN23
12.  39.11 OriginalUsername
13.  39.13 CubicPickle
14.  39.50 JoXCuber
15.  39.85 MrKuba600
16.  40.12 thembldlord
17.  40.58 MCuber
18.  40.74 AidanNoogie
19.  40.75 Shadowjockey
20.  40.84 Jonah Jarvis
21.  41.21 NewoMinx
22.  41.28 speedcuber71
23.  41.98 Marcus Siu
24.  42.62 DGCubes
25.  42.95 David ep
26.  44.71 Luke Garrett
27.  44.95 [email protected]
28.  45.40 sigalig
29.  45.44 yjko
30.  45.80 abunickabhi
31.  45.98 BradenTheMagician
32.  46.13 sleipnir
33.  46.47 milo black
34.  46.84 Ontricus
35.  47.46 20luky3
36.  47.91 RandomPerson84
37.  48.01 Keenan Johnson
38.  48.06 YoniStrass
39.  49.45 Kerry_Creech
40.  49.77 Toothcraver55
41.  49.78 leomannen
42.  50.25 trav1
43.  50.88 fun at the joy
44.  51.06 YouCubing
45.  51.31 João Vinicius
46.  51.35 colegemuth
47.  51.59 Fred Lang
48.  52.02 xyzzy
49.  52.28 TheodorNordstrand
50.  52.40 V.Kochergin
51.  52.44 T1_M0
52.  52.58 Keroma12
53.  53.08 TheNoobCuber
54.  53.13 m24816
55.  53.82 Vincențiu Tarsoaga
56.  53.87 acchyutjolly26
57.  54.20 MattP98
58.  54.45 whatshisbucket
59.  55.16 ican97
60.  55.94 EdubCubes
61.  56.03 riz3ndrr
62.  56.26 Turkey vld
63.  56.31 aaron paskow
64.  56.52 swankfukinc
65.  56.79 begiuli65
66.  56.95 VJW
67.  57.46 Last Layer King
68.  57.47 OwenB
69.  57.60 tavery343
70.  57.87 Logan
71.  58.45 JJonesUK
72.  58.56 Cooki348
73.  59.54 Liam Wadek
74.  59.56 Glomnipotent
75.  1:00.26 Zman04
76.  1:00.62 ExultantCarn
77.  1:00.64 topppits
78.  1:00.68 NathanaelCubes
79.  1:01.38 BleachedTurtle
80.  1:01.83 BMcCl1
81.  1:02.38 elimescube
82.  1:02.87 oliviervlcube
83.  1:03.43 Antto Pitkänen
84.  1:03.67 Dylan Swarts
84.  1:03.67 bennettstouder
86.  1:03.79 UnknownCanvas
87.  1:04.82 Juicejam
88.  1:05.12 [email protected]
89.  1:05.61 John Benwell
90.  1:06.96 Bonmon2
91.  1:10.01 SpartanSailor
92.  1:11.10 RifleCat
93.  1:12.93 mande
94.  1:13.92 Awesomesaucer
95.  1:14.15 InlandEmpireCuber
96.  1:15.38 Petri Krzywacki
97.  1:17.08 kumato
98.  1:21.64 One Wheel
99.  1:22.95 Mike Hughey
100.  1:25.52 B-cubes
101.  1:32.03 Lvl9001Wizard
102.  1:35.35 PingPongCuber
103.  1:37.06 [email protected]
104.  1:40.27 Schmizee
105.  1:46.96 dschieses
106.  1:48.32 freshcuber.de
107.  1:51.02 Cuber2113
108.  1:53.48 markdlei
109.  2:01.40 lego303
110.  2:04.43 Billybong378
111.  DNF MartinN13
111.  DNF MatsBergsten


*5x5x5*(69)
1.  57.86 jancsi02
2.  1:01.79 ichcubegern
3.  1:03.40 cuberkid10


Spoiler



4.  1:03.58 thecubingwizard
5.  1:08.95 Khairur Rachim
6.  1:11.88 OriginalUsername
7.  1:13.66 tJardigradHe
8.  1:14.28 Shadowjockey
9.  1:15.13 NewoMinx
10.  1:16.88 DGCubes
11.  1:16.94 JoXCuber
12.  1:17.07 CubicPickle
13.  1:17.51 MrKuba600
14.  1:19.32 thembldlord
15.  1:19.68 Marcus Siu
16.  1:19.96 Magdamini
17.  1:20.58 Keroma12
18.  1:20.87 sigalig
19.  1:22.40 Cheng
20.  1:23.42 colegemuth
21.  1:29.47 trav1
22.  1:29.84 Luke Garrett
23.  1:30.11 milo black
24.  1:30.52 Keenan Johnson
25.  1:30.71 YoniStrass
26.  1:31.10 abunickabhi
27.  1:31.51 YouCubing
28.  1:32.83 xyzzy
29.  1:33.35 Kerry_Creech
30.  1:33.38 leudcfa
31.  1:34.38 m24816
32.  1:35.00 yjko
33.  1:36.26 [email protected]
34.  1:37.73 fun at the joy
35.  1:37.81 T1_M0
36.  1:38.11 VJW
37.  1:39.68 Vincențiu Tarsoaga
38.  1:41.96 Glomnipotent
39.  1:42.89 Fred Lang
40.  1:43.81 Dylan Swarts
41.  1:45.87 Ontricus
42.  1:47.05 MattP98
43.  1:48.64 swankfukinc
44.  1:50.47 Turkey vld
45.  1:54.54 NathanaelCubes
46.  1:55.23 RifleCat
47.  1:59.42 BleachedTurtle
48.  1:59.45 whatshisbucket
49.  2:01.05 Mike Hughey
50.  2:01.71 Cooki348
51.  2:03.75 BMcCl1
52.  2:08.21 audiophile121
53.  2:08.64 topppits
54.  2:08.74 John Benwell
55.  2:10.95 Liam Wadek
56.  2:16.20 Juicejam
57.  2:16.75 Antto Pitkänen
58.  2:17.18 Bonmon2
59.  2:23.16 UnknownCanvas
60.  2:29.71 One Wheel
61.  2:33.26 Logan
62.  2:44.73 InlandEmpireCuber
63.  2:47.94 Petri Krzywacki
64.  3:20.18 dschieses
65.  3:20.32 Lvl9001Wizard
66.  3:44.37 freshcuber.de
67.  3:55.80 PingPongCuber
68.  DNF MartinN13
68.  DNF Bogdan


*6x6x6*(34)
1.  2:03.95 ichcubegern
2.  2:04.55 cuberkid10
3.  2:13.23 NewoMinx


Spoiler



4.  2:13.92 Shadowjockey
5.  2:23.35 OriginalUsername
6.  2:27.66 sigalig
7.  2:31.98 xyzzy
8.  2:35.06 CubicPickle
9.  2:35.28 Keroma12
10.  2:41.03 colegemuth
11.  2:41.94 trav1
12.  2:45.50 JoXCuber
13.  2:49.51 leudcfa
14.  2:52.00 DGCubes
15.  2:53.30 thembldlord
16.  3:09.85 milo black
17.  3:19.51 m24816
18.  3:24.03 Keenan Johnson
19.  3:27.33 Ontricus
20.  3:28.49 swankfukinc
21.  3:35.07 Dylan Swarts
22.  3:43.82 abunickabhi
23.  3:44.62 BleachedTurtle
24.  3:46.39 NathanaelCubes
25.  3:52.17 Liam Wadek
26.  3:58.31 VJW
27.  4:05.60 Mike Hughey
28.  4:06.28 UnknownCanvas
29.  4:08.46 whatshisbucket
30.  4:37.31 fun at the joy
31.  4:42.15 topppits
32.  5:32.29 Jacck
33.  DNF Turkey vld
33.  DNF Antto Pitkänen


*7x7x7*(27)
1.  3:01.30 ichcubegern
2.  3:07.36 cuber3141592
3.  3:15.22 Shadowjockey


Spoiler



4.  3:24.82 NewoMinx
5.  3:26.47 cuberkid10
6.  3:46.06 JoXCuber
7.  3:47.77 xyzzy
8.  3:53.11 thembldlord
9.  3:56.15 OriginalUsername
10.  4:16.66 DGCubes
11.  4:17.83 Coinman_
12.  4:24.08 trav1
13.  4:35.80 begiuli65
14.  4:48.87 milo black
15.  4:52.80 abunickabhi
16.  4:55.86 swankfukinc
17.  5:27.98 m24816
18.  5:28.22 Ontricus
19.  5:33.84 BleachedTurtle
20.  6:10.39 Liam Wadek
21.  6:12.49 Mike Hughey
22.  6:28.32 VJW
23.  6:38.41 Antto Pitkänen
24.  6:42.63 UnknownCanvas
25.  7:11.53 topppits
26.  7:30.17 VIBE_ZT
27.  DNF Keenan Johnson


*2x2x2 blindfolded*(70)
1.  3.79 PlatonCuber
2.  3.91 Khairur Rachim
3.  4.19 Varun Mohanraj


Spoiler



4.  5.31 asacuber
5.  5.51 David ep
6.  5.86 MichaelNielsen
7.  6.08 JakubDrobny
8.  6.89 jaysammey777
9.  8.67 turtwig
10.  9.56 2017LAMB06
11.  9.75 leomannen
12.  10.24 NathanaelCubes
13.  10.58 Angry_Mob
14.  10.84 ExultantCarn
15.  10.99 LowSkill
16.  11.01 TipsterTrickster
17.  11.74 G2013
18.  12.27 OriginalUsername
19.  12.53 yjko
20.  14.45 Magdamini
21.  15.61 abunickabhi
22.  17.53 Last Layer King
23.  17.88 mihnea3000
24.  19.39 pi.cubed
25.  19.64 aaron paskow
26.  19.79 Connor Yungbluth
27.  20.78 Ontricus
28.  21.25 Underwatercuber
29.  21.26 Trig0n
30.  21.71 S.S.STAR
31.  21.92 thembldlord
32.  23.90 MattP98
33.  24.94 ichcubegern
34.  25.44 milo black
35.  25.71 Mike Hughey
36.  27.56 Shadowjockey
37.  27.75 MatsBergsten
38.  27.95 Glomnipotent
38.  27.95 VJW
40.  28.44 cuberkid10
41.  30.03 Deri Nata Wijaya
42.  31.44 fun at the joy
43.  33.20 Marcus Siu
44.  35.89 Dylan Swarts
45.  37.15 Fred Lang
46.  37.43 yovliporat
47.  39.57 Immolated-Marmoset
48.  40.33 BleachedTurtle
49.  41.37 m24816
50.  43.36 whatshisbucket
51.  43.67 Turkey vld
52.  47.08 Juicejam
53.  47.09 TheodorNordstrand
54.  48.94 Jacck
55.  51.66 Caleb Arnette
56.  56.74 [email protected]
57.  59.20 Bogdan
58.  1:00.76 John Benwell
59.  1:01.79 Lvl9001Wizard
60.  1:18.22 xyzzy
61.  1:20.50 VIBE_ZT
62.  1:35.17 vilkkuti25
63.  1:35.71 MCuber
64.  1:39.73 markdlei
65.  1:52.01 The Cubing Fanatic
66.  2:46.82 PingPongCuber
67.  DNF Billybong378
67.  DNF Cubey_Boi
67.  DNF Cooki348
67.  DNF NewoMinx


*3x3x3 blindfolded*(54)
1.  21.79 sigalig
2.  24.79 G2013
3.  31.79 abunickabhi


Spoiler



4.  37.23 ican97
5.  39.66 David ep
6.  45.05 Underwatercuber
7.  48.00 Last Layer King
8.  49.21 thembldlord
9.  49.47 yjko
10.  54.09 Connor Yungbluth
11.  54.62 NathanaelCubes
12.  57.27 speedcuber71
13.  1:02.47 revaldoah
14.  1:09.09 jaysammey777
15.  1:09.17 Glomnipotent
16.  1:10.00 BiscutDNF
17.  1:11.84 Ontricus
18.  1:11.97 VJW
19.  1:12.57 MatsBergsten
20.  1:13.12 Helmer Ewert
21.  1:15.49 Mike Hughey
22.  1:19.95 S.S.STAR
23.  1:20.38 Deri Nata Wijaya
24.  1:22.64 MattP98
25.  1:23.91 ichcubegern
26.  1:30.51 pi.cubed
27.  1:33.33 leudcfa
28.  1:40.37 m24816
29.  1:42.14 Juicejam
30.  1:58.67 Cooki348
31.  2:09.80 mande
32.  2:16.65 topppits
33.  2:37.06 whatshisbucket
34.  2:44.71 Khairur Rachim
35.  3:07.52 fun at the joy
36.  3:20.92 Lvl9001Wizard
37.  3:22.65 Magdamini
38.  3:35.23 Jacck
39.  4:03.21 dschieses
40.  4:19.88 2017LAMB06
41.  4:23.71 Turkey vld
42.  4:33.16 RyuKagamine
43.  4:59.75 VIBE_ZT
44.  5:15.04 xyzzy
45.  5:45.39 MCuber
46.  6:21.82 InlandEmpireCuber
47.  DNF DesertWolf
47.  DNF leomannen
47.  DNF Shadowjockey
47.  DNF Cubey_Boi
47.  DNF João Vinicius
47.  DNF Dylan Swarts
47.  DNF scylla
47.  DNF NewoMinx


*4x4x4 blindfolded*(17)
1.  3:20.43 abunickabhi
2.  4:01.29 thembldlord
3.  6:01.92 VJW


Spoiler



4.  6:14.77 Mike Hughey
5.  6:41.39 Keroma12
6.  7:27.24 MatsBergsten
7.  7:29.61 mande
8.  8:03.84 Deri Nata Wijaya
9.  8:04.83 Ontricus
10.  11:22.47 Jacck
11.  17:13.03 brad711
12.  19:55.09 Lvl9001Wizard
13.  DNF Helmer Ewert
13.  DNF S.S.STAR
13.  DNF G2013
13.  DNF Dylan Swarts
13.  DNF Kerry_Creech


*5x5x5 blindfolded*(9)
1.  3:25.58 sigalig
2.  5:32.01 abunickabhi
3.  8:49.00 thembldlord


Spoiler



4.  13:07.85 Mike Hughey
5.  13:32.82 VJW
6.  14:06.94 MatsBergsten
7.  18:13.63 Jacck
8.  21:56.52 TheDubDubJr
9.  DNF Dylan Swarts


*6x6x6 blindfolded*(5)
1.  DNF Mike Hughey
1.  DNF OJ Cubing
1.  DNF Jacck
1.  DNF hssandwich
1.  DNF thembldlord

*7x7x7 blindfolded*(2)
1.  42:23.87 Mike Hughey
2.  DNF abunickabhi

*3x3x3 multiple blindfolded*(16)
1.  52/60 60:00 sigalig
2.  21/30 60:00 thembldlord
3.  14/17 59:59 Deri Nata Wijaya


Spoiler



4.  11/12 57:44 Last Layer King
5.  9/9 31:22 VJW
6.  17/25 58:38 Keroma12
7.  8/8 43:41 Ontricus
8.  7/7 40:03 Jacck
9.  7/8 34:43 Dylan Swarts
10.  5/7 38:26 Juicejam
11.  6/9 46:56 DesertWolf
12.  2/2 12:04 Lvl9001Wizard
13.  8/16 60:00 Mike Hughey
14.  1/2 1:43 abunickabhi
14.  1/2 14:11 fun at the joy
14.  0/2 8:00 ichcubegern


*3x3x3 one-handed*(120)
1.  11.72 Khairur Rachim
2.  12.79 Elo13
3.  13.12 Jscuber


Spoiler



4.  13.97 thecubingwizard
5.  14.56 OriginalUsername
6.  14.79 Luke Garrett
7.  15.22 ichcubegern
8.  15.44 Kylegadj
9.  15.62 tJardigradHe
10.  15.72 2017LAMB06
11.  15.75 lejitcuber
12.  15.84 NathanaelCubes
13.  16.06 turtwig
14.  16.13 CubicPickle
15.  16.16 milo black
16.  16.92 David ep
17.  17.17 sleipnir
18.  17.43 cuberkid10
19.  17.49 AidanNoogie
20.  17.56 Magdamini
21.  17.74 MrKuba600
22.  17.78 BradenTheMagician
23.  17.83 HawaiiLife745
24.  18.02 Kerry_Creech
25.  18.20 Varun Mohanraj
26.  18.43 DGCubes
27.  18.61 ColorfulPockets
28.  18.68 Marcus Siu
29.  18.91 [email protected]
30.  19.11 JoXCuber
31.  19.13 YoniStrass
32.  19.44 Shadowjockey
33.  19.48 NewoMinx
34.  19.65 yjko
35.  19.77 MCuber
36.  19.90 ExultantCarn
37.  20.35 Cheng
38.  20.74 Ontricus
39.  21.50 T1_M0
40.  21.78 Glomnipotent
41.  21.81 João Vinicius
42.  22.03 leudcfa
43.  22.22 Jonah Jarvis
43.  22.22 aaron paskow
45.  22.53 abunickabhi
46.  22.65 speedcuber71
47.  22.87 Awesomesaucer
48.  23.18 xyzzy
48.  23.18 xpoes
50.  23.33 skewber10
51.  23.41 begiuli65
52.  23.60 thembldlord
53.  23.68 YouCubing
54.  23.71 OwenB
55.  23.78 V.Kochergin
56.  24.13 TheodorNordstrand
57.  24.31 Turkey vld
58.  24.45 Zach
59.  24.86 [email protected]
60.  25.12 Cuber2113
61.  25.37 MattP98
62.  26.18 Antto Pitkänen
63.  26.35 BiscutDNF
64.  26.61 Keenan Johnson
65.  26.63 trav1
66.  26.76 Cooki348
67.  26.82 Underwatercuber
68.  26.99 Liam Wadek
69.  27.04 Juicejam
70.  27.35 Fred Lang
71.  27.42 minnow
72.  27.60 acchyutjolly26
73.  28.54 revaldoah
74.  29.16 TheNoobCuber
75.  29.37 fun at the joy
76.  29.48 OJ Cubing
77.  29.84 Dylan Swarts
78.  29.93 Vincențiu Tarsoaga
79.  30.26 Ernest Fowler
80.  31.08 tavery343
81.  31.45 Alpha cuber
82.  32.18 Caleb Arnette
83.  33.14 audiophile121
84.  33.40 Bogdan
85.  33.59 swankfukinc
86.  33.71 brad711
87.  33.85 RifleCat
88.  33.87 bennettstouder
89.  34.17 VJW
90.  35.62 Parke187
91.  36.14 InlandEmpireCuber
92.  37.55 freshcuber.de
93.  39.71 Wriiglly
94.  41.62 mande
95.  41.66 Schmizee
96.  41.74 DesertWolf
97.  42.69 Mike Hughey
98.  42.87 Petri Krzywacki
99.  45.05 BleachedTurtle
100.  45.73 Deri Nata Wijaya
101.  46.61 whatshisbucket
102.  47.99 Phraser_918
103.  49.67 SnappyCuber
104.  50.31 vilkkuti25
105.  50.59 oliviervlcube
106.  50.99 scylla
107.  52.34 One Wheel
108.  56.72 [email protected]
109.  59.01 [email protected]
110.  59.02 The Cubing Fanatic
111.  1:00.33 Jacck
112.  1:04.55 Lvl9001Wizard
113.  1:06.52 lego303
114.  1:07.82 PingPongCuber
115.  1:08.67 Billybong378
116.  1:16.32 Cubing5life
117.  1:19.34 Janav Gupta
118.  DNF TigaJun
118.  DNF GabGab
118.  DNF Dora cubing


*3x3x3 With feet*(16)
1.  30.33 tJardigradHe
2.  30.61 Elo13
3.  34.77 JoXCuber


Spoiler



4.  35.36 milo black
5.  45.61 OriginalUsername
6.  50.63 BradenTheMagician
7.  55.87 MartinN13
8.  58.03 Shadowjockey
9.  1:07.02 DesertWolf
10.  1:32.10 NewoMinx
11.  1:32.88 Mike Hughey
12.  1:36.34 ichcubegern
13.  2:30.70 Parke187
14.  2:59.92 Liam Wadek
15.  4:53.69 VJW
16.  DNF bennettstouder


*3x3x3 Match the scramble*(17)
1.  28.13 ichcubegern
2.  31.64 speedcuber71
3.  42.97 Dora cubing


Spoiler



4.  43.87 Ontricus
5.  49.82 Shadowjockey
6.  54.41 xyzzy
7.  57.56 BradenTheMagician
8.  1:07.96 Mike Hughey
9.  1:10.21 cuberkid10
10.  1:21.63 Fred Lang
11.  1:26.53 whatshisbucket
12.  1:27.75 JoXCuber
13.  1:32.25 BleachedTurtle
14.  1:57.96 NewoMinx
15.  1:58.81 Liam Wadek
16.  DNF G2013
16.  DNF thembldlord


*3x3x3 Fewest moves*(27)
1.  23.67 (23, 19, 29) asacuber
2.  27.33 (25, 27, 30) ichcubegern
3.  28.00 (29, 28, 27) CyanSandwich


Spoiler



4.  28.33 (28, 32, 25) Theo Leinad
4.  28.33 (27, 31, 27) Bubbagrub
6.  28.67 (29, 26, 31) xyzzy
7.  29.00 (29, 26, 32) xpoes
8.  29.67 (34, 30, 25) Shadowjockey
9.  31.00 (36, 26, 31) Jacck
10.  36.33 (36, 32, 41) kits_
11.  38.00 (38, 38, 38) Mike Hughey
12.  40.67 (45, 37, 40) Ontricus
13.  54.00 (60, 59, 43) Liam Wadek
14.  54.33 (60, 54, 49) NewoMinx
15.  DNF (26, 26, DNS) ColorfulPockets
15.  DNF (26, 28, DNS) G2013
15.  DNF (28, DNS, DNS) TheDubDubJr
15.  DNF (29, DNS, DNS) speedcuber71
15.  DNF (30, DNS, DNS) Kit Clement
15.  DNF (30, 35, DNS) mande
15.  DNF (31, DNS, DNS) brad711
15.  DNF (33, DNS, DNS) Bogdan
15.  DNF (33, DNS, DNS) acchyutjolly26
15.  DNF (44, DNS, DNS) skewber10
15.  DNF (59, DNS, DNS) markdlei
15.  DNF (61, DNS, DNS) InlandEmpireCuber
15.  DNF (DNF, DNS, DNS) MCuber


*2-3-4 Relay*(65)
1.  42.66 cuberkid10
2.  45.32 jancsi02
3.  46.25 Jonah Jarvis


Spoiler



4.  47.38 ichcubegern
5.  48.70 JoXCuber
6.  49.91 tJardigradHe
7.  50.66 OriginalUsername
8.  51.73 Khairur Rachim
9.  53.30 CubicPickle
10.  54.93 MCuber
11.  55.69 PokeCubes
12.  56.09 Cheng
13.  57.33 Shadowjockey
14.  57.56 NewoMinx
15.  58.95 Dylan Swarts
16.  1:02.13 BradenTheMagician
17.  1:02.32 abunickabhi
18.  1:02.93 thembldlord
19.  1:03.56 David ep
20.  1:03.78 [email protected]
21.  1:05.73 Ontricus
22.  1:06.75 aaron paskow
23.  1:06.86 DGCubes
24.  1:07.10 YouCubing
25.  1:07.94 T1_M0
26.  1:08.81 milo black
26.  1:08.81 sleipnir
28.  1:11.07 Cooki348
29.  1:11.42 TheodorNordstrand
30.  1:12.78 fun at the joy
31.  1:16.23 Liam Wadek
32.  1:17.80 Turkey vld
33.  1:18.06 begiuli65
34.  1:18.33 John Benwell
35.  1:18.51 Fred Lang
36.  1:18.98 Zach
37.  1:19.82 VJW
38.  1:19.91 bennettstouder
39.  1:19.92 m24816
40.  1:21.68 Antto Pitkänen
41.  1:22.67 xyzzy
42.  1:25.18 V.Kochergin
43.  1:25.55 Elf
44.  1:25.88 InlandEmpireCuber
45.  1:27.90 oliviervlcube
46.  1:29.35 UnknownCanvas
47.  1:31.54 swankfukinc
48.  1:32.05 whatshisbucket
49.  1:33.13 BleachedTurtle
50.  1:35.70 tavery343
51.  1:41.12 Bogdan
52.  1:42.80 Juicejam
53.  1:43.87 vilkkuti25
54.  1:46.70 Schmizee
55.  1:48.28 Mike Hughey
56.  1:52.92 Cuber2113
57.  1:54.82 Ernest Fowler
58.  2:03.39 [email protected]
59.  2:11.84 Lvl9001Wizard
60.  2:22.60 connor132435
61.  2:25.50 PingPongCuber
62.  2:27.80 freshcuber.de
63.  2:41.23 markdlei
64.  3:05.63 Jacck
65.  3:15.67 Billybong378


*2-3-4-5 Relay*(43)
1.  1:39.41 cuberkid10
2.  1:52.60 Shadowjockey
3.  1:56.03 ichcubegern


Spoiler



4.  1:59.02 NewoMinx
5.  2:05.71 PokeCubes
6.  2:05.74 tJardigradHe
7.  2:07.86 Khairur Rachim
8.  2:10.06 OriginalUsername
9.  2:12.85 JoXCuber
10.  2:13.34 Cheng
11.  2:25.21 thembldlord
12.  2:29.37 MCuber
13.  2:29.57 CubicPickle
14.  2:33.39 milo black
15.  2:33.84 DGCubes
16.  2:39.48 T1_M0
17.  2:39.96 abunickabhi
18.  2:41.82 begiuli65
19.  2:44.83 xyzzy
20.  2:48.46 [email protected]
21.  2:49.67 Dylan Swarts
22.  2:52.27 Fred Lang
23.  2:52.70 Ontricus
24.  2:55.66 m24816
25.  3:08.48 fun at the joy
26.  3:14.26 bennettstouder
27.  3:22.84 oliviervlcube
28.  3:25.41 John Benwell
29.  3:27.63 VJW
30.  3:34.65 BleachedTurtle
31.  3:35.68 vilkkuti25
32.  3:36.49 swankfukinc
33.  3:39.23 Juicejam
34.  3:43.13 whatshisbucket
35.  3:43.26 Cooki348
36.  3:50.57 Liam Wadek
37.  4:11.93 Antto Pitkänen
38.  4:14.23 Mike Hughey
39.  4:16.17 InlandEmpireCuber
40.  4:41.48 Ernest Fowler
41.  5:39.31 Iconic cuber
42.  5:58.56 Lvl9001Wizard
43.  6:44.20 freshcuber.de


*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(25)
1.  3:53.48 cuberkid10
2.  4:10.00 ichcubegern
3.  4:37.09 NewoMinx


Spoiler



4.  4:51.28 tJardigradHe
5.  4:55.25 OriginalUsername
6.  4:56.20 Shadowjockey
7.  5:04.00 xyzzy
8.  5:19.83 thembldlord
9.  5:20.77 JoXCuber
10.  5:53.62 DGCubes
11.  5:57.34 milo black
12.  6:02.42 Ontricus
13.  6:03.26 begiuli65
14.  6:03.78 m24816
15.  6:06.75 MCuber
16.  6:14.48 T1_M0
17.  6:26.64 abunickabhi
18.  6:54.87 Liam Wadek
19.  7:01.92 VJW
20.  7:17.56 swankfukinc
21.  7:19.05 BleachedTurtle
22.  7:38.21 whatshisbucket
23.  8:31.06 Mike Hughey
24.  9:20.37 fun at the joy
25.  16:21.66 freshcuber.de


*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(21)
1.  6:39.85 jancsi02
2.  6:49.14 ichcubegern
3.  7:46.42 cuberkid10


Spoiler



4.  7:46.72 Elf
5.  7:52.71 Shadowjockey
6.  7:54.77 NewoMinx
7.  8:59.58 OriginalUsername
8.  9:01.37 thembldlord
9.  9:08.38 JoXCuber
10.  9:21.51 xyzzy
11.  9:37.29 DGCubes
12.  9:41.06 begiuli65
13.  10:18.52 abunickabhi
14.  10:57.23 milo black
15.  11:29.57 Ontricus
16.  11:42.64 swankfukinc
17.  12:43.51 BleachedTurtle
18.  13:09.22 VJW
19.  13:34.96 Liam Wadek
20.  14:45.65 Mike Hughey
21.  16:35.83 Ali161102


*Clock*(37)
1.  4.74 jaysammey777
2.  5.46 TipsterTrickster
3.  5.80 Kerry_Creech


Spoiler



4.  6.64 MartinN13
5.  6.91 YouCubing
6.  6.93 MattP98
7.  7.37 thembldlord
8.  7.76 cuberkid10
9.  8.16 JoXCuber
10.  8.29 MCuber
11.  9.48 trav1
12.  9.54 oliviervlcube
13.  10.37 JackPfeifer
14.  10.46 Shadowjockey
15.  10.86 Luke Garrett
16.  10.90 Magdamini
17.  11.59 kick
18.  11.67 tJardigradHe
19.  11.68 InlandEmpireCuber
19.  11.68 OriginalUsername
21.  12.05 BradenTheMagician
22.  13.01 PokeCubes
23.  13.41 RyuKagamine
24.  13.77 ichcubegern
25.  13.78 Marcus Siu
26.  14.26 NewoMinx
27.  14.32 Liam Wadek
28.  14.69 elimescube
29.  14.72 Antto Pitkänen
30.  15.46 Fred Lang
31.  16.21 Immolated-Marmoset
32.  16.44 Mike Hughey
33.  20.03 swankfukinc
34.  22.81 freshcuber.de
35.  27.99 fun at the joy
36.  41.75 Logan
37.  DNF kits_


*Megaminx*(53)
1.  49.88 Magdamini
2.  50.04 thecubingwizard
3.  57.66 whatshisbucket


Spoiler



4.  58.61 NewoMinx
5.  58.78 Khairur Rachim
6.  1:00.46 MCuber
7.  1:00.91 cuberkid10
8.  1:03.62 MrKuba600
9.  1:04.01 GenTheThief
10.  1:04.30 tJardigradHe
11.  1:10.89 ichcubegern
12.  1:12.83 OriginalUsername
13.  1:13.00 Shadowjockey
14.  1:13.51 trav1
15.  1:15.79 Turkey vld
16.  1:16.32 YouCubing
17.  1:16.73 JoXCuber
18.  1:16.78 Luke Garrett
19.  1:19.20 V.Kochergin
20.  1:21.94 begiuli65
21.  1:24.02 BradenTheMagician
22.  1:25.67 xyzzy
23.  1:31.94 Marcus Siu
24.  1:32.15 audiophile121
25.  1:32.76 thembldlord
26.  1:32.85 Fred Lang
27.  1:34.00 TheNoobCuber
28.  1:34.61 CubicPickle
29.  1:34.66 swankfukinc
30.  1:35.29 milo black
31.  1:39.38 T1_M0
32.  1:42.64 Antto Pitkänen
33.  1:45.30 aaron paskow
34.  1:46.95 MartinN13
35.  1:48.02 MattP98
36.  1:48.13 tavery343
37.  1:49.92 Keenan Johnson
38.  1:50.54 Cooki348
39.  1:52.24 fun at the joy
40.  1:55.69 OJ Cubing
41.  2:12.87 Mike Hughey
42.  2:13.19 BleachedTurtle
43.  2:19.44 topppits
44.  2:40.56 Petri Krzywacki
45.  2:41.50 Underwatercuber
46.  2:44.72 PingPongCuber
47.  2:49.63 VJW
48.  2:51.99 InlandEmpireCuber
49.  3:22.25 Immolated-Marmoset
50.  4:37.77 freshcuber.de
51.  DNF DGCubes
51.  DNF João Vinicius
51.  DNF Coinman_


*Pyraminx*(102)
1.  2.58 Magdamini
2.  2.60 Ghost Cuber
3.  2.65 aaron paskow


Spoiler



4.  2.70 thembldlord
5.  2.74 Pyra42
6.  2.87 DGCubes
6.  2.87 tJardigradHe
8.  2.88 Kerry_Creech
9.  2.92 MichaelNielsen
10.  3.10 MrKuba600
11.  3.32 milo black
12.  3.48 Ontricus
13.  3.51 MCuber
14.  3.57 lejitcuber
15.  3.60 T1_M0
16.  3.66 Cooki348
17.  3.85 oliviervlcube
18.  3.95 MartinN13
19.  3.97 Toothcraver55
20.  4.07 asacuber
21.  4.15 Trig0n
22.  4.38 NewoMinx
22.  4.38 cuberkid10
24.  4.46 JMHCubed
25.  4.47 jaysammey777
26.  4.54 JoXCuber
27.  4.69 Marcus Siu
28.  4.80 BradenTheMagician
29.  4.84 Parke187
30.  4.99 whatshisbucket
31.  5.02 NathanaelCubes
32.  5.11 Shadowjockey
33.  5.20 bennettstouder
34.  5.22 OriginalUsername
34.  5.22 Turkey vld
34.  5.22 leomannen
37.  5.29 Vincențiu Tarsoaga
38.  5.42 Luke Garrett
38.  5.42 Zeke Mackay
40.  5.48 YouCubing
41.  5.50 begiuli65
42.  5.59 EdubCubes
43.  5.60 ichcubegern
44.  5.79 OwenB
45.  5.81 Logan
46.  5.82 Billybong378
46.  5.82 TipsterTrickster
48.  5.98 V.Kochergin
49.  6.04 trav1
50.  6.07 Keenan Johnson
51.  6.11 João Vinicius
52.  6.25 RileyN23
53.  6.26 Zman04
54.  6.29 Liam Wadek
55.  6.30 ExultantCarn
55.  6.30 MattP98
57.  6.38 Connor Yungbluth
58.  6.72 Janav Gupta
59.  6.74 Antto Pitkänen
60.  6.84 RandomPerson84
61.  6.93 TheNoobCuber
62.  6.96 InlandEmpireCuber
63.  7.08 Bonkashi
64.  7.34 leven williams
65.  7.36 Dylan Swarts
66.  7.40 riz3ndrr
67.  7.41 acchyutjolly26
68.  7.62 PokeCubes
69.  7.66 RifleCat
70.  8.18 tavery343
71.  8.44 dschieses
72.  8.52 Fred Lang
73.  8.60 abunickabhi
74.  8.63 fun at the joy
75.  8.86 VJW
76.  8.93 Cornertwist
77.  8.98 [email protected]
78.  9.15 Ernest Fowler
79.  9.27 The Cubing Fanatic
80.  9.29 Cuber2113
81.  9.73 vilkkuti25
82.  9.80 B-cubes
83.  9.99 Alpha cuber
84.  10.09 TheCubingAddict980
85.  10.12 Bogdan
86.  10.26 BleachedTurtle
87.  10.34 topppits
88.  10.50 Mike Hughey
89.  10.55 PingPongCuber
90.  10.60 yovliporat
91.  10.93 Wriiglly
92.  11.03 swankfukinc
93.  11.05 OJ Cubing
94.  11.47 Bertus
95.  11.56 Juicejam
96.  11.57 Coinman_
97.  13.01 iLarryTheOneLung
98.  13.42 Immolated-Marmoset
99.  13.45 Jacck
100.  13.55 freshcuber.de
101.  17.50 xyzzy
102.  27.80 SDF38


*Square-1*(75)
1.  9.13 thecubingwizard
2.  9.17 PokeCubes
3.  9.39 David ep


Spoiler



4.  9.40 JackPfeifer
5.  10.13 Marcus Siu
6.  11.24 speedcuber71
7.  12.79 cuberkid10
8.  13.11 lejitcuber
9.  14.42 thembldlord
10.  14.54 YouCubing
11.  15.21 Shadowjockey
12.  15.32 Kerry_Creech
13.  15.48 leudcfa
14.  15.88 MrKuba600
15.  16.02 NewoMinx
16.  16.03 milo black
17.  16.12 ichcubegern
18.  16.34 Connor Yungbluth
19.  16.71 TipsterTrickster
20.  16.84 JoXCuber
21.  16.90 Magdamini
22.  17.18 asacuber
22.  17.18 DesertWolf
24.  17.70 [email protected]
25.  18.13 AidanNoogie
26.  18.47 trav1
27.  18.95 RileyN23
28.  19.22 DGCubes
29.  19.23 BradenTheMagician
30.  19.80 Turkey vld
31.  20.03 MattP98
32.  21.18 tJardigradHe
33.  21.32 OriginalUsername
34.  22.39 ExultantCarn
35.  22.75 MichaelNielsen
36.  22.85 sigalig
37.  23.92 HawaiiLife745
38.  24.20 MCuber
39.  24.43 S.S.STAR
40.  24.94 Luke Garrett
41.  25.04 João Vinicius
42.  27.39 Kit Clement
43.  27.41 OJ Cubing
44.  28.72 Keenan Johnson
45.  29.77 Ghost Cuber
46.  30.00 whatshisbucket
47.  30.17 CubicPickle
48.  30.36 Ontricus
49.  30.82 Fred Lang
50.  31.51 yjko
51.  31.62 BleachedTurtle
52.  32.41 NathanaelCubes
53.  33.80 RifleCat
54.  34.15 bennettstouder
55.  35.71 Trig0n
56.  40.04 PingPongCuber
57.  41.83 Schmizee
58.  41.98 fun at the joy
59.  42.09 T1_M0
60.  42.58 Vincențiu Tarsoaga
61.  43.93 Antto Pitkänen
62.  45.17 The Cubing Fanatic
63.  45.38 InlandEmpireCuber
64.  47.54 Mike Hughey
65.  47.63 Bogdan
66.  55.44 Cornertwist
67.  56.75 Juicejam
68.  59.50 Immolated-Marmoset
69.  1:01.96 swankfukinc
70.  1:03.43 Zman04
71.  1:06.49 abunickabhi
72.  1:11.31 Toothcraver55
73.  4:42.95 VJW
74.  5:23.59 tavery343
75.  DNF jaysammey777


*Skewb*(94)
1.  2.81 RileyN23
2.  2.91 lejitcuber
3.  3.17 milo black


Spoiler



4.  3.46 [email protected]
5.  3.65 asacuber
6.  3.77 JMHCubed
7.  3.81 MrKuba600
8.  4.28 MichaelNielsen
9.  4.30 TipsterTrickster
10.  4.33 NewoMinx
11.  4.48 riz3ndrr
12.  4.52 leomannen
13.  4.75 aaron paskow
14.  4.79 thecubingwizard
15.  4.96 tJardigradHe
16.  4.98 Marcus Siu
17.  5.01 Luke Garrett
17.  5.01 thembldlord
19.  5.02 Cubizu
20.  5.04 Magdamini
21.  5.05 Caleb Arnette
22.  5.07 Antto Pitkänen
23.  5.32 MattP98
24.  5.38 OriginalUsername
25.  5.45 MCuber
26.  5.57 João Vinicius
27.  5.84 jaysammey777
27.  5.84 PlatonCuber
29.  5.85 Toothcraver55
30.  5.91 trav1
31.  6.10 AidanNoogie
32.  6.14 Kerry_Creech
32.  6.14 ichcubegern
34.  6.15 Immolated-Marmoset
35.  6.20 TheodorNordstrand
36.  6.23 YouCubing
37.  6.42 JoXCuber
38.  6.50 Ontricus
39.  6.71 PokeCubes
40.  6.78 Shadowjockey
41.  6.84 Vincențiu Tarsoaga
42.  6.91 oliviervlcube
43.  6.92 DGCubes
44.  6.98 NathanaelCubes
45.  7.00 kick
46.  7.08 cuberkid10
47.  7.36 EdubCubes
48.  7.51 whatshisbucket
49.  7.53 Turkey vld
50.  7.58 V.Kochergin
50.  7.58 Connor Yungbluth
52.  7.75 Wriiglly
53.  7.78 Billybong378
54.  7.86 CubicPickle
55.  8.29 Dylan Swarts
56.  8.32 Parke187
57.  8.52 InlandEmpireCuber
58.  8.75 OJ Cubing
59.  8.78 vilkkuti25
60.  9.01 BleachedTurtle
61.  9.03 Coinman_
62.  9.15 fun at the joy
63.  9.26 Juicejam
64.  9.32 dschieses
65.  9.46 Keenan Johnson
66.  9.72 OwenB
67.  9.83 Fred Lang
68.  9.98 Schmizee
69.  9.99 swankfukinc
70.  10.11 Bogdan
71.  10.24 sigalig
72.  10.50 Ernest Fowler
73.  11.32 Cooki348
74.  11.45 begiuli65
75.  11.51 yovliporat
76.  11.59 Liam Wadek
77.  11.85 Cornertwist
78.  12.19 abunickabhi
79.  12.23 topppits
80.  12.84 PingPongCuber
81.  13.42 [email protected]
82.  14.33 xyzzy
83.  14.40 RifleCat
84.  15.42 iLarryTheOneLung
85.  15.46 bennettstouder
86.  15.60 Mike Hughey
87.  16.76 Cuber2113
88.  18.05 freshcuber.de
89.  18.22 Jacck
90.  18.78 RandomPerson84
91.  20.27 SDF38
92.  20.61 Janav Gupta
93.  29.45 aadhil zaman
94.  DNF JackPfeifer


*Kilominx*(20)
1.  26.17 NewoMinx
2.  29.62 OriginalUsername
3.  30.58 milo black


Spoiler



4.  33.81 ichcubegern
5.  34.06 whatshisbucket
6.  34.24 YouCubing
7.  37.39 abunickabhi
8.  37.96 Turkey vld
9.  38.46 xyzzy
10.  38.66 tJardigradHe
11.  40.11 Shadowjockey
12.  41.92 Fred Lang
13.  42.33 MCuber
14.  50.58 tavery343
15.  55.60 Billybong378
16.  55.83 swankfukinc
17.  57.73 BleachedTurtle
18.  1:00.79 Mike Hughey
19.  1:01.30 PingPongCuber
20.  7:58.86 Jacck


*Mini Guildford*(19)
1.  4:00.15 cuberkid10
2.  4:11.73 tJardigradHe
3.  4:18.28 ichcubegern


Spoiler



4.  4:27.36 NewoMinx
5.  4:40.61 HawaiiLife745
6.  4:59.10 OriginalUsername
7.  5:00.50 MCuber
8.  5:09.24 JoXCuber
9.  5:24.67 TipsterTrickster
10.  6:20.63 Ontricus
11.  6:24.55 Fred Lang
12.  6:44.22 swankfukinc
13.  6:45.06 RifleCat
14.  6:49.34 OJ Cubing
15.  7:12.33 fun at the joy
16.  7:23.65 Antto Pitkänen
17.  7:51.56 Liam Wadek
18.  9:24.53 Mike Hughey
19.  DNF Dora cubing


*Redi Cube*(29)
1.  9.83 João Vinicius
2.  10.56 Trig0n
3.  11.08 DGCubes


Spoiler



4.  11.63 2017LAMB06
5.  14.01 JakubDrobny
6.  14.17 milo black
7.  16.84 Ontricus
8.  17.73 OriginalUsername
9.  19.30 Zeke Mackay
10.  19.57 ichcubegern
11.  22.12 Kit Clement
12.  22.36 NathanaelCubes
13.  23.39 OJ Cubing
14.  27.31 RifleCat
15.  27.56 Fred Lang
16.  27.96 xyzzy
17.  28.38 Dylan Swarts
18.  29.80 Shadowjockey
18.  29.80 InlandEmpireCuber
20.  32.12 abunickabhi
21.  33.85 Billybong378
22.  34.67 swankfukinc
23.  34.79 Liam Wadek
24.  36.44 PingPongCuber
25.  36.56 Mike Hughey
26.  50.23 Cornertwist
27.  50.83 Jacck
28.  53.08 audiophile121
29.  58.84 iLarryTheOneLung


*Master Pyraminx*(17)
1.  28.87 Ontricus
2.  29.48 milo black
3.  34.82 ichcubegern


Spoiler



4.  35.56 Billybong378
5.  44.14 DGCubes
6.  50.60 Mike Hughey
7.  52.56 BleachedTurtle
8.  53.17 Kit Clement
9.  1:02.90 RifleCat
10.  1:03.15 abunickabhi
11.  1:13.05 Fred Lang
12.  1:20.50 Shadowjockey
13.  1:20.58 swankfukinc
14.  1:22.87 InlandEmpireCuber
15.  1:36.66 Jacck
16.  2:12.94 PingPongCuber
17.  2:24.66 freshcuber.de



*Contest results*(227)
1.  1246 ichcubegern
2.  1244 OriginalUsername
3.  1214 cuberkid10


Spoiler



4.  1162 thembldlord
5.  1155 Shadowjockey
6.  1138 NewoMinx
7.  1134 milo black
8.  1059 tJardigradHe
9.  1045 Ontricus
10.  1040 JoXCuber
11.  970 Magdamini
12.  921 MCuber
13.  915 DGCubes
14.  912 Khairur Rachim
15.  859 Marcus Siu
15.  859 Luke Garrett
17.  857 MrKuba600
18.  842 thecubingwizard
19.  839 abunickabhi
20.  815 YouCubing
21.  806 CubicPickle
22.  791 David ep
23.  771 Kerry_Creech
24.  740 NathanaelCubes
25.  718 aaron paskow
26.  717 BradenTheMagician
27.  707 trav1
28.  685 whatshisbucket
29.  683 xyzzy
30.  679 asacuber
31.  673 Turkey vld
32.  648 [email protected]
33.  640 MattP98
34.  628 VJW
35.  620 Fred Lang
36.  618 jaysammey777
37.  617 TipsterTrickster
38.  614 jancsi02
39.  612 AidanNoogie
40.  611 fun at the joy
41.  606 RileyN23
42.  601 yjko
43.  599 Cheng
44.  592 Keenan Johnson
45.  591 speedcuber71
46.  589 MichaelNielsen
47.  581 sigalig
48.  573 G2013
49.  572 lejitcuber
50.  570 leomannen
51.  557 Liam Wadek
52.  556 Dylan Swarts
53.  555 begiuli65
54.  549 Cooki348
54.  549 Jonah Jarvis
56.  544 Antto Pitkänen
57.  530 João Vinicius
58.  528 2017LAMB06
59.  527 Varun Mohanraj
60.  526 ExultantCarn
61.  520 sleipnir
62.  516 Mike Hughey
63.  510 Juicejam
64.  507 T1_M0
65.  500 TheodorNordstrand
66.  493 V.Kochergin
67.  491 [email protected]
68.  486 Connor Yungbluth
68.  486 PlatonCuber
70.  482 swankfukinc
71.  479 turtwig
72.  460 PokeCubes
73.  454 Elf
74.  438 BleachedTurtle
74.  438 Vincențiu Tarsoaga
74.  438 HawaiiLife745
77.  434 Last Layer King
78.  430 Glomnipotent
79.  426 Kylegadj
80.  421 OwenB
81.  403 leudcfa
81.  403 riz3ndrr
83.  401 oliviervlcube
84.  396 YoniStrass
85.  390 Trig0n
86.  389 m24816
87.  382 EdubCubes
88.  376 Underwatercuber
89.  371 MartinN13
90.  369 acchyutjolly26
90.  369 Keroma12
92.  363 JakubDrobny
93.  362 mihnea3000
94.  361 InlandEmpireCuber
94.  361 Cuber2113
96.  359 Toothcraver55
97.  353 bennettstouder
98.  350 OJ Cubing
98.  350 TheNoobCuber
100.  347 JMHCubed
101.  329 RifleCat
102.  326 Zach
103.  323 Jscuber
104.  318 Awesomesaucer
105.  312 Zman04
106.  304 RandomPerson84
107.  299 Legomanz
108.  295 Ghost Cuber
109.  293 tavery343
110.  284 topppits
111.  282 Parke187
112.  277 DesertWolf
112.  277 BMcCl1
114.  275 Zeke Mackay
115.  272 Bogdan
115.  272 Coinman_
117.  270 Logan
117.  270 kick
119.  265 colegemuth
120.  257 ColorfulPockets
121.  251 ican97
122.  247 xpoes
123.  237 BiscutDNF
124.  236 Caleb Arnette
125.  234 Ernest Fowler
126.  227 Jacck
127.  223 Billybong378
128.  222 The Cubing Fanatic
129.  216 vilkkuti25
130.  215 mande
131.  213 Deri Nata Wijaya
132.  208 LowSkill
133.  202 Angry_Mob
134.  195 Ben Kirby
135.  192 Schmizee
136.  190 revaldoah
137.  189 John Benwell
138.  188 FastCubeMaster
139.  187 Bertus
140.  186 Alpha cuber
141.  183 JJonesUK
142.  180 audiophile121
143.  175 PingPongCuber
144.  171 Immolated-Marmoset
145.  169 Lvl9001Wizard
146.  168 Wriiglly
147.  164 dschieses
148.  162 [email protected]
149.  161 Allagos
150.  147 UnknownCanvas
151.  145 brad711
152.  144 B-cubes
153.  143 Cubizu
154.  142 Elo13
155.  141 20luky3
156.  138 S.S.STAR
157.  137 MatsBergsten
158.  134 WoowyBaby
159.  128 Petri Krzywacki
160.  127 freshcuber.de
161.  125 yovliporat
161.  125 Bonmon2
163.  123 Bonkashi
164.  119 Cornertwist
165.  117 Janav Gupta
166.  112 minnow
167.  109 connor132435
168.  106 JackPfeifer
169.  104 TheCubingAddict980
170.  100 Pyra42
171.  96 SpeedCubeReview
172.  93 Kit Clement
172.  93 scylla
174.  92 Coneman
175.  91 SpartanSailor
176.  90 kumato
177.  89 skewber10
177.  89 pi.cubed
179.  85 ridlzz1
180.  84 markdlei
180.  84 EphraYeem
180.  84 Phraser_918
183.  81 filipemtx
184.  78 Iconic cuber
185.  74 SnappyCuber
185.  74 [email protected]
185.  74 One Wheel
188.  69 borjan baboski
189.  67 Infraredlizards
190.  66 lego303
191.  65 Pratyush Manas
191.  65 bgcatfan
193.  64 TigaJun
194.  63 xbrandationx
195.  60 Aman Kamath
196.  56 dnguyen2204
197.  53 Helmer Ewert
198.  51 iLarryTheOneLung
199.  49 GenTheThief
200.  48 elimescube
201.  44 Cubing5life
201.  44 VIBE_ZT
203.  43 Cubey_Boi
203.  43 Dora cubing
205.  41 leven williams
206.  39 RishiS_15
207.  38 RyuKagamine
208.  37 GabGab
208.  37 TheDubDubJr
210.  35 CyanSandwich
211.  34 Theo Leinad
212.  33 cuber3141592
212.  33 deadcat
212.  33 Bubbagrub
215.  31 kits_
216.  27 [email protected]
217.  26 adsuri
218.  17 SDF38
219.  16 aadhil zaman
220.  14 Tetraminx&Mosaix
220.  14 hssandwich
222.  12 bliss266
223.  11 taran.pahuja27
224.  7 znay
225.  6 Ali161102
226.  5 WhiteShadow747
227.  3 Rubiksmaster


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 17, 2019)

Our random drawing this week selected number 43 out of 227. Interestingly, the number 43 is the smallest prime that is not a Chen prime.

Something of a coincidence, considering that our winner is *Cheng!* Congratulations!!


----------

